# Wie sieht es 2015 an euren Teichen aus?



## Olli.P (3. Jan. 2015)

Hallo und allen ein frohes neues Jahr 2015!

Da sich anscheinend sonst mal wieder keiner traut, mach ich das wieder.............. 

Neues Jahr neuer Tröt............... 

Das Wetter ist mal wieder zum weglaufen............................ 

Hier zwei aktuelle Bilder.................


----------



## klaus e (3. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Olli,
ich kann da gar keinen Schnee erkennen.
Bei uns sieht es so aus - heute kam die 2. Schippe aus den Wolken ...


----------



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2015)

Morsche 

Aktuelle Bilder .....


----------



## Olli.P (4. Jan. 2015)

Hi,

@Klaus:

Schnee, was ist das................ 

Den hatten wir bislang nur in der Nacht vom 28. auf den 29.12 und am späten Nachmittag war der wieder wech...............
Und frostig war es auch bislang nur vom 26. bis zur besagten Nacht auf den 29.12.
Eis war bislang nur auf dem großen Pflanzenteich, da hat es dann auch die "noch" blühende __ Sumpfdotterblume am 2ten Weihnachtstag nieder gestreckt.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2015)

Olli.P schrieb:


> Den hatten wir bislang nur in der Nacht vom 28. auf den 29.12 und am späten Nachmittag war der wieder wech...............
> Und frostig war es auch bislang nur vom 26. bis zur besagten Nacht auf den 29.12.


Was ich bestätigen kann


----------



## klaus e (4. Jan. 2015)

mh - grübel - grummel
Der Schnee kam auch am 28., blieb aber trotz Tauwetter brav liegen.
Gestern gab's dann die nächste Schippe inklusive Blitzeis als Overtüre.
Bilder mache ich erst wieder mit grünem Untergrund ...


----------



## samorai (4. Jan. 2015)

Wow,heute früh alle Fische weg.Nach einmal Schnee und zweimal Eisgang haben sie sich wohl etwas Urlaub genommen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Ulli (6. Jan. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir am Teich alles ruhig, wir hatten über Sylvester richtig viel Schnee und meine Abdeckung hat zum Glück gehalten. Seit 3.1. ist alles wieder weg, die Sonne hat heute gereicht, um 1 Stunde im Garten zu sitzen und Kaffee zu trinken. 
Die WT ist auf knapp 8 Grad eingestellt und die Fische halten Winterruhe, da will ich sie mal nicht stören...

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## lotta (7. Jan. 2015)

Hallo,
an meinem Teich sieht es zur Zeit etwas chaotisch aus.
Das Laubnetz hat sich durch die zu tragenden Schneemassen,
auf die Teichabdeckung gesenkt.
Der Teich hat Dank der Styrodurabdeckung aber noch ca 5 °C.
Der Mini ist dick zugefroren. Und schon schneit es hier wieder.


----------



## jolantha (9. Jan. 2015)

Ich mag gar nicht kein Bild machen ! Alles grau, trostlos , stürmisch und
Regen, Regen, Regen !
Ich hab schlechte Laune


----------



## Ulli (9. Jan. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich mag gar nicht kein Bild machen ! Alles grau, trostlos , stürmisch und
> Regen, Regen, Regen !
> Ich hab schlechte Laune



Kopf hoch, es ist Freitag !!!


----------



## lopez (12. Jan. 2015)

* Hallo!*

  Bei uns war ca 1 Woche Schnee, war schön anzusehen. Teich war komplett zugefroren, seit Samstag nicht mehr, hatten bis +16°!

  Liebe Grüße aus Oberösterreich!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Jan. 2015)

Hi Lopez,

mann so warm das schon alles grün ist

so weit ist es bei mir noch net. Da treiben gerade erst Paulownia elongata und Paulownia catalpifolia ihr Laub aus und meine Amorphophallus konjac schieben ihre Blüten

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (13. Jan. 2015)

.... so, und endlich bin ich auch mal wieder mehr da, als nur kurz "schauen, wer was schreibt"....

Hier war einfach sooooo viel los im Dezember/Anfang Januar. 

...und nachdem es im Dezember zeitweise "Land unter" hiess, 
haben wir jetzt nach Elon und Felix monotonen Dauerregen. 

Trotzdem bin ich heute endlich mal mit Kamera raus und habe ein paar aktuelle Fotos gemacht. 

Die Tümpel laufen praktisch über - hoffentlich sind meine Fische nicht in die Gräben ausgewandert....die ebenfalls 
randvoll sind!

Mit Winter hat das alles wenig zu tun. 
Sieht schon noch alles sehr, sehr grün aus: 

        

LG 
Kirstin....

...und ach ja: ein frohes Neues 2015 Euch allen


----------



## Finalein (13. Jan. 2015)




----------



## Finalein (13. Jan. 2015)

*Heute mittag, super schön warm. Und das im Januar, wo Schnee liegen sollte.  Ich will Schnee!!! Es ist Winter....menno*


----------



## Tanny (24. Jan. 2015)

gestern....die erste zarte Eisschicht auf den Tümpeln:

  

und heute schneit es endlich - wenigstens ein wenig


----------



## StefanBO (31. Jan. 2015)

Letzte Woche, bei durchgehend frostfreien Temperaturen, kam es nachts vereinzelt zu konspirativen Ansammlungen der im Teich überwinternden Grasfrösche:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/p1010474_gfxx.28937/?regular=1


----------



## Digicat (1. Feb. 2015)

Heute scheint leider nicht die Sonne ...

  

Wahnsinn Stefan, solch eine Ansammlung habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Feb. 2015)

Hallo,
auch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von mir  (Umland von Berlin). Alles hat eine weiße Mütze auf ( Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel,  )
Ansonsten: still ruht der "See".
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (3. Feb. 2015)

Hallo!
Ich hätt ja so gerne mehr Frost um die Schlittschuhe mal zu gebrauchen, Schnee muss nicht unbedingt sein, beim "Kufen wetzen".

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich hätt ja so gerne mehr Frost
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Hi Ron,

ich glaub Du spinnst. In 3 Wochen ist (meteologischer) Frühlingsanfang

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Feb. 2015)

Kannst du gerne von uns haben, Ron. Derzeit minus 8 Grad hier.. Soll heute Nacht noch bis minus 15 sinken.


----------



## Flusi (3. Feb. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich hätt ja so gerne mehr Frost


hallo Ron, 
glaub schon, daß Du das bald haben kannst; die nächsten Tage wird Deutschland von wetter.de als "Kühltruhe" prognostiziert
Viel Spaß schonmal!
(und laß Dich mal fotografieren auf den Kufen)
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## samorai (4. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Frank!
"Frühling" !? ......  nur für zwei Tage mal-10 Grad! .....oder mehr!

Hallo Alfi! Will ich, will ichlikelike!!!

Hallo Flusi! .....Foto's kannst Du haben kein Problem! Bei uns heißt die Vorhersage "Eisiger Wind" dh. aber keine "Eiskeller-Temp's!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (4. Feb. 2015)

Warum bist du scharf auf die Kälte? Verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Flusi (4. Feb. 2015)

hallo,
@ Ron: tut mir leid, daß grade bei Euch jetzt auch noch tagsüber plus-Werte vorhergesagt werden; die Eisdecke auf Naturgewässer ist wohl eher 
Hoffentlich habt hr wenigstens in der Nähe eine Eishalle
@muh.gp= Du hast eigentlich Ron gefragt; der antwortet ja sicher noch
(aber toll am Winter sind ja Schneeballschlachten, Schlittschuhlaufen, Skilaufen, heißer Kakao, Kaminfeuer, Kerzen usw. also alles zu seiner Zeit)
...und Frühlng wird es auch bald wieder
liebe Grüße,Flusi


----------



## koile (5. Feb. 2015)

Mehr brauch ich wohl nicht sagen !


----------



## Kamilah (5. Feb. 2015)

Guten Morgen 

Also an Schnee mangelt es bei uns "hier unten" nicht 
Der Teich sieht aus, als wäre er leer gelaufen. Als es letztens in einer Nacht einen knappen halben Meter Neuschnee gab dachte ich morgens im Halbdunkel wirklich, dass der massig Wasser verloren hätte - blöde optische Täuschung


----------



## samorai (5. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Holger!
Ich drücke es mal so aus; sehr Wasserreiche Gegend hier, also lebst Du gewisser maßen auch mit dem Wasser, im Sommer schwimmen, Boot fahren und im Winter Schlittschuh laufen, Eishockey oder einfach nur Eiswandern.
Eventuell ist auch mein "Alter" daran Schuld, denn der ist auch so ein verrückter nach Eis.
Ich denke das es in anderen Sportarten gleich ist, der eine spielt gern Fußball oder der andere wächst in einen Skigebiet auf .
Wenn ich nicht so verbunden mit dem Wasser währ, würde ich hier nicht anwesend sein.

Hallo Flusi!
Ich habe ne 30 000 m² überschwämmte Wiese, sagen wir mal, vor den Füßen(Grundstück),
da ist ne Eishalle wie ein "Gefängnis", wo alle nur im Kreis rum fahren!


Flusi schrieb:


> heißer Kakao,


 da kommen ja die Nervenstränge durcheinander ......nach einem schönen Eishockey-Spiel gibt es einen "steifen Grog" oder Glühwein, denn wir müssen unsere "durchgeschwitzte" Temperatur halten!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Flusi (5. Feb. 2015)

hallo,
@ Gerd: boahh Koile, Du Brutalo...

@ Ron: ja nee, is`klar. Bei den Möglichkeiten !!! (30.000 qm) muß einem das schon so vorkommen in der Eishalle. Meinte nur, in der Not frisst der Teufel __ Fliegen 
... und na klar kann man den Kakao auch durch etwas "stärkere" Heißgetränke ersetzen

Aber noch mal kurz zum Ursprungsthema: am Teich sieht es sowas von ööööde aus, mit Ausnahme der Rose im Kübel am zugefrorenen Teich 
(Aufnahme 25.Jan) Bin gespannt, wie die Sonntag  aussieht, wenn ich heimkomme.
  
Liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## samorai (6. Feb. 2015)

Hi Flusi, viel ist in dieser Jahreszeit nicht zu bekennen.
Ich war mal in Deinem Profil, aber das ist "blanko"
Dann frag ich ebend direkt; ist Fischbesatz drin? Welcher?
Hier noch frische Fotos von heute!
      

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Flusi (6. Feb. 2015)

hallo Ron,
hast Recht, z.Zt. ist es teichmäßig eher nicht so toll, aber Deine Bilder lassen mit etwas Fantasie hoffen.
Fische sind bei uns keine drin, es ist ein reiner der Natur überlassener (bzw. naturnaher) Teich. Wir haben nur Pflanzen reingesetzt und freuen uns total über alle __ Libellen, __ Frösche, __ Molche...wir schaun mal, wie es weitergeht... 
(und mit dem Profl -stimmt-  da steht ja gar nix- werde ich mich drum kümmern)
liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Flusi


----------



## xXNer0Xx (7. Feb. 2015)

Guten Mittag,

Die Sonne scheint 4Grad, Teich Temp. Ebenso 4Grad.

Eis ist weg aber schnee noch da 
Wasser Sicht auf 1.50m hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Feb. 2015)

Schnee und Eis sind runter und die Suche mit der Taschenlampe......bin halt immer erst im dunklen zuhause, ....zeigten keine toten Fische und zwei der großen Koi und einige Regenbogenelritzen....somit bis jetzt alles gut.


----------



## samorai (10. Feb. 2015)

Hi Totto!
Es geht schon mächtig Vorwärts, bin immer 16:30 Uhr zu Hause und kann schon die Taschenlampe in die Ecke stellen !!!!
Gute  bis 17:30 Uhr; Fische + Wasser okay !
Müsste noch die Pflanzen runter schneiden, dann kann die neue Saison wieder los gehen!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Feb. 2015)

Muss ich wohl morgen auch mal wieder ein Bildchen machen 
Schnee & Eis gibts bei meinem nicht, zum Glück.
Wasser ist bis zur tiefsten Stelle (210 cm) klar.

Fische waren/sind immer in Bewegung und Gesund.
Temperatur liegt wie gewünscht bei ca. 6 Grad!
Futter gibt es bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen täglich.

Die Seerose wo ich links stehen ließ, hat immer noch grüne Blätter und treibt aus 
Sogar __ Wasserläufer tummeln sich noch immer dort.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Feb. 2015)

Jau, eine der Seerosen bei mir schiebt auch ein Blatt.

Ist nymphaea-clyde-ikins.

Wasser ist auch sehr klar.

Auch das Laubnetz darf glaube ich jetzt runter. Die __ Eichen sollten nach dem Frost auch Ihre Blätter los sein.

Pflanzen wurden letztes WE bis zum Eis runter geschnitten.
Bisschen Algenpflege sollte ich wohl am WE machen.


Also beginnt die Teichsession.   Glaube ich gehe noch einmal raus eine


----------



## muh.gp (10. Feb. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Glaube ich gehe noch einmal raus eine



Na, das ist doch mal eine gute Idee! Das mache ich jetzt auch! 

Und der Frühling und die neue Saison darf gerne starten, besser heute als morgen! Hoffe, dass sich die Temperaturen weiter nach oben bewegen und der Frost ausbleibt. Werde meiner Wassertemperatur den Sprung von derzeit 7 Grad auf 12 oder 13 Grad dann mittels der Heizung ein bisschen erleichtern. Aber dazu braucht es noch ein paar mehr Grad Außentemperatur. Soll ja auch nicht der Schaden für die Koi sein...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## troll20 (11. Feb. 2015)

Die ersten Winterflüchtlinge sind auf dem Weg zurück. 
Auf Grund des sehr düsigem Wetters sieht man kaum was , dafür kann man sie gut hören. 

      

LG  René


----------



## Flusi (11. Feb. 2015)

hallo Renè,
meinst echt, das könnten schon Heimkehrer sein? Was ja bedeuten könnte, daß es schon bald Frühling wird - aber diese Tage wurde im Fernsehn berichtet, das amerikanische Murmeltier hätte noch sechs gesässkalte Wochen vorhergesagt......

liebe Güße, Flusi


----------



## troll20 (12. Feb. 2015)

Tja Flusi,
Gestern sind sie in Massen Richtung NO, heute kommen Teile wieder zurück und __ fliegen jetzt Richtung SW. Also Richtung Havelland wäre das. Dort liegt ja ein großes Sammelgebiet für Kraniche und co. 

LG René


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2015)

Ja Rene!
Warst Du schon mal da? Es liegt südlich von Rathenow und ist eine Ebene "so weit das Auge reicht".
Ich war mal beruflich da, der Beobachtungsposten, es steht da nur ein Haus, hatte einen kleinen "Dachschaden" und unsere Firma hat den Auftrag bekommen reperaturen durch zu führen. An die Anfahrt kann ich mich noch genau erinnern, wir sind zweimal stecken geblieben. Es war Mitte Mai, das Hochwasser hatte sich gerade verkrochen, aber das Land (Wiese) war noch voll durchnässt.
Ich muss echt sagen; man konnte Kilometer-Weise Zugvögel sehen, kein Baum versperrte die Sicht nur Wiese, Wiese,Wiese.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (12. Feb. 2015)

Ja Ron, war schon mehrmals dort, das ist schon beeindruckend.
Nur der Schaden bei den Bauern, die freuen sich nicht gerade über die Tiere.

LG René


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2015)

Ich habe nicht gewusst das es Pachtland ist,oder? Man die Bauern haben auch immer was zu meckern, die sollten sich mal auf die 1a Düngung zum 0 Tarif freuen!

Ron!


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Feb. 2015)

Naja, wenn sie das von dir teuer Angebaute in Dünger verwandeln, würde sich deine Freude
auch in Grenzen halten.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2015)

Ich seh das ein Carlo, aber warum überlässt man nicht einfach den Vögeln dieses Gebiet.
Bauern bekommen eine Bezuschussung für Felder auch wenn sie nicht geerntet werden,
sollen sie ihre Finger doch da raus halten!
Aber Gemeinde, Stadt ,Land sind Gierig und strecken ihre langen Takeln aus.

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Feb. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Bauern bekommen eine Bezuschussung für Felder auch wenn sie nicht geerntet werden,
> sollen sie ihre Finger doch da raus halten!


So richtig Ahnung hast du dazu nicht was.
Wenn du für ein einige Hundert oder tausend Euro da Saatgut aufbringst und die Vogel fressen das kahl und deine Ernte ist schlecht. Deine Kosten hattest du, aber keine oder nur wenig Einnamen....erklär du dann mal deinen Kindern das dieses Jahr kein Urlaub drinn ist, weil die Vögel alles platt gemacht haben. Bezuschussung ist ein Zuschuss und keine komplette Ertragserstattung. 
Ja es gibt Stilllegungsflächen auf denen nicht geerntet wird. Auf diesen Flächen gibt es eine Stilllegungsprogramm mit einer Prämie welche den Ertrag einbrachte.. Das geht aber nur auf einen gewissen Prozentsatz deiner Gesamtfläche. Mit anderen Worten. Die bewirtschafteten Flächen sind dein Lebensunterhalt. 

Dann gab es mal eine langjährige Stilllegung über 20 Jahre oder so. In der Zeit konnte da auf den Feldern sich einiges an Lebensraum entwickeln auch wenn die Felder mindesten ein mal im Jahr gemäht werden mussten und die Pflanzenreste auf der Fläche zu bleiben hatten. Gab dann schöne große Brennesselfelder bei uns in der Ecke.
Gibt es jetzt nicht mehr.

Jetzt kann man nur noch über einen begrenzten Teilbereich der eigenen Felder ein Feld wenige Jahre stilllegen. Da kann sich in den wenigen Jahren wenig bis nix entwickeln. Nach ein zwei Jahren muss eine Fläche immer wieder in die Bewirtschaftung. 

Selbst Wiesen werden ziemlich kahl gefressen, kannst deinen Kühen aber schlecht erzählen ..... dieses Jahr gib es nix auf der Weide...die Vögel haben es gefressen. Also bekommen einige Kühe ein rote Halsband. Im nächsten Jahr sind es ein paar Kühe weniger mit welchen man Geld verdienen kann. Dann steht das Gras auf der Wiese und vergammelt, weil man nicht mehr die richtige passende Zahl an Köpfen für die bewirtschafteten Flächen hat. Dafür sind die Vögel 100 km weiter gelandet und haben da den Zorn erzeugt. 


Ist alles nicht so einfach. Den Schaden haben die Bauern.


----------



## samorai (14. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Totto!
Okay, nein soviel Ahnung hab ich nicht von den einzelnen Abläufen.
Viel mehr stellt sich für mich die Frage: Warum ein Naturschutz-Gebiet verpachtet werden muss? ....kann man es sich nicht selber Überlassen, so wie tot Holz im Wald?
.....Und "Dampf ablassen" kann ich auch.....
Ich habe genau so ein kleineres Naturschutz-Gebiet vor meiner "Näse", von 1980 bis 2010 ist da nichts passiert, gar nichts. Deswegen ist das ganze Gelände nicht schlechter geworden, im Gegenteil, Bodenbrüter haben sich eingefunden. Ab 2010 wurde diese Wiese wieder verpachtet, dieser Bauer schickt seine circa 100 Kühe darauf, die alles zertreten.
Bodenbrühter, ha, die kannst Du dir unterm Hemde schmieren, die sind weg.
Von drei Wegen sind zwei nicht mehr benutzbar, weil der Herr Bauer mit seinem Trecker alles aufwühlt und platt fährt.
So etwas kann ich doch nicht unter Naturschutz laufen lassen!
Ich kann und will auch gar nicht den Bauern eine Schuld geben, nein viel mehr den Verantwortlichen die die Kassen auffüllen wollen und Gebiete herhalten müssen wo dieses oder jenes nicht sein brauchte, weil die Natur sehr schön allein zurecht kommt.
Und dann kommt dieser Satz wieder zur vollen Geltung:
*Die Natur braucht uns nicht, aber wir brauchen die Natur!!!!
*
Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Feb. 2015)

Das ist sicher kein Naturschutzgebiet, das ist wahrscheinlich eine stillgelegte Fläche gewesen. Das ist genau was ich meinte. Die Fläche gehört jemanden und der muss davon leben.
Eine Zeit lang wurden vom Staat Stilllegungsverfahren vereinbart. Da bekam der Landwirt etwas Geld damit er die Flächen ruhen lässt. Die Verträge gingen häufig über viele Jahre. So das die Fauna und Flora echt Zeit hatte...ist jetzt so nicht mehr möglich.
Erscheint erst mal toll für den Landwirt, brauch nix machen außer einmal mähen und bekommt Geld. Geht aber jedem so der eine Wohnung hat und vermietet. Wenn die Verträge auslaufen gibt es kein Geld mehr, also müssen die Flächen wieder bewirtschaftet werden.

Tja, dafür sinkt der Schuldenberg und wenn der weg ist geht es uns allen viel besser. Weil, dann der Staat die Steuergelder nicht mehr in die Zinsen stecken muss oder so.
2010 waren es 39 Milliarden Euro für Zinsen bei 319,5 Milliarden Euro Gesamtausgaben. Also von 8 Euro Einnahmen geht 1er in die Zinsen.

Was anderes....oder zurück zum Thema, vielleicht kann ja einer diese Ausführungen oben ab troll20 verschieben.


Bei uns kommt das Grün schon frisch aus dem Boden. Heute hat die Sonne mich sogar zur Gartenarbeit verlockt und im Teich habe ich auch erst mal ein bisschen frei geschnitten.
Die Seerosen schieben die ersten Blätter.
Motorräder brummen auch schon durch die Straßen.


----------



## cafechaos0 (15. Feb. 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Hier ein Bild von meiner Baustelle.
LG. Klaus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bei uns kommt das Grün schon frisch aus dem Boden. Heute hat die Sonne mich sogar zur Gartenarbeit verlockt und im Teich habe ich auch erst mal ein bisschen frei geschnitten.
> Die Seerosen schieben die ersten Blätter.
> Motorräder brummen auch schon durch die Straßen.



Hi,

bei mir ist der Teich nun schon fast 4 Wochen am Stück zugeforen. Die letzten 3 Winter hatte er zusammenaddiert keine Woche Eisbedeckung gehabt
Sollte hier zwar der Wettervorhersage ja auch schon seit Dienstag Sonnenschein und Temperaturen um 7-8 Grad geben, aber bis gestern war noch kein einziger Sonnenstrah auszumachen und die Temperaturen lagen die ganze Woche tagsüber nur ganz knapp über 0 (die für gestern gemeldeten 12 Grad hats mit nur 3-4 Grad im Sonnenschein auch bei weitem net erreicht)

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2015)

Servus

Viel Schnee liegt noch ...

  

Aber die Pflanzen wollen schon raus

  

dort wo der Schnee schon von der Sonne weg geschmolzen ist.

Es zeigen sich aber leider schon Wolken ... nix mehr mit "Kaiserwetter" ....

  

Dafür werden die Nächte nicht mehr so kalt, wenn sich eine geschlossene Wolkendecke bildet.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Feb. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir ist der Teich nun schon fast 4 Wochen am Stück zugeforen.



Bei mir immer mal wieder überfroren, heute morgen auch. Am Stück könnten es maximal 2-3 Wochen gewesen sein.

Mir erscheint es auch so als ob die Felsen meiner Uferbegrenzung sich so schnell aufwärmen das schnell eine Lücke zwischen Stein und Eis auftaut.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mir erscheint es auch so als ob die Felsen meiner Uferbegrenzung sich so schnell aufwärmen das schnell eine Lücke zwischen Stein und Eis auftaut.



Hi Torsten,

das scheint net nur so .
Darum hab ich ja auch in Richtung Süden extra einen dunklen Teichrand und 70Grad Abfall in die Tiefe der normalerweise von Herbst bis Frühjahr fast senkrecht die Sonnenstrahlen und damit die Wärme einfangen tut. Nur wenn die Sonne sich wir hier schon seit Anfang Dezember bisher nur ne Handvoll Std. blicken ließ bringt das ja leider nichts. Heute taute an der Stelle der Teich auch endlich langsam auf

MfG Frank


----------



## krallowa (16. Feb. 2015)

Still ruht der See,

aber hoffentlich nicht mehr lange.
Mal sehen ob ich dieses Jahr mal eine vernünftige Begrünung hinbekomme.


----------



## troll20 (17. Feb. 2015)

Kleines update. 
Wie jeden morgen eine kleine bis maximal 0,5 cm dicke Eisschicht auf dem Teich,  welche sich im Laufe des Tages verabschiedet. 
Aber ansonsten war das ja kein Winter bis jetzt. 
    

LG René


----------



## xXNer0Xx (22. Feb. 2015)

Guten Mittag !,

Heute ist mal wieder schönes Wetter ( zum Glück )

Heute bettelten sie nach Futter und ich konnte nicht wieder stehen 
Hier die ersten Fotos(leider schlechte Qualität wegen Zoom)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Feb. 2015)

Hi,

2-3 Tage Sonnenschein und 7-8 Grad und es geht los im Teich. Die Seerosen treiben aus, am Ufer scheiben die Rosenprimeln und Sumpfdotterblumen, im Moorbeet sind aufgrund des milden Winters die Venusfliegenfallen komplett grün geblieben und zeigen schon Blütentriebe, sogar an der Rotala rotundifolia haben Triebe wenige cm unter Wasser überlebt. Die ersten Probefische (die letzten 12 von an die 100 jungen Sonnenbarschen die im Herbst beim abfischen ins Kellerbecken wanderten und aufgrund ihrer Größe nicht mehr als Futterfische für meine Flössler in Frage kamen) sind heute auch wieder ins Wasser entlassen worden

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (1. März 2015)

Hallo!
5,4 Grad in circa 1,1 m tiefe lassen meine "Herz- Buben" bei Sonnenuntergang 1-2 h erwachen. Sie knabbern an Algen und fressen (wie in alter Manier) dem Sterlett das Futter weg! Irgendwann verfallen sie dann wieder in ihre Winter-Ruhe.
Ich nehme das mal als deutliches Zeichen, wo doch heute so ne Art Frühlingsanfang sein soll, aber ich will auch nicht den "Tag vor den Abend" loben.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tanny (11. März 2015)

An den Tümpeln gab es heute grünen Schmieralgenschaum 
...den habe ich erstmal abgefischt....jetzt sieht alles super aus 
....und die ersten Baby-Goldelritzen habe ich auch gesichtet 

vorher:      nachher:  

AN den Minis habe ich für Ordnung gesorgt (fotos vorher / nachher in der Doku) 
und der "Wasserfall" hat auch einen kleinen "Frühjahresputz" erhalten 

vorher:     nachher:     

LG
Sunny


----------



## lopez (11. März 2015)

Hallo!

   Kann mir einer sagen, welche __ Frösche das sind? Bewohnen schon einen Monat nach Errichten des Schwimmteichs im Frühjahr 2014
den Filtergraben. Ansonsten alles im Lot!

    Liebe Grüße lopez


----------



## Alfii147 (11. März 2015)

Dürfte ein __ Grasfrosch sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. März 2015)

Hi Lopez,

das auf dem großen Foto ist ein __ Grasfrosch, das kleine Foto ein Teich- oder __ kleiner Wasserfrosch

bei mir ziehen schon seit Tagen die ca. 35 kleinen Goldrotfedern ihre Runden in der Sonne und zuppeln auch schon an dem Fadenalgenflaum rum .
Mal schauen wann die ersten __ Reiher im "Fly In" vorbeischauen (das Teichwasser ist im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr seit der Reinigung kristallklar - die schwimmen da nun wie auf dem Präsentierteller
Im Amphibientümpel haben die ersten Blätter der "__ Rosennymphe" die Wasseroberfläche erreicht und werden sich die Tage entrollen


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2015)

Knoblauchkröte, post: 

Hi Lopez,

................., das kleine Foto ein Teich- oder kleiner Wasserfrosch

.........


cool:


----------



## pema (11. März 2015)

lopez schrieb:


> Ansonsten alles im Lot!


Was soll das denn heißen?!
Toll, das es bei dir Gras- und Wasserfrösche gibt.
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. März 2015)

Hi, __ Knoblauchkröte
Beschrei das mal nicht, gestern den ersten __ Fischreiher gesichtet. Aber der Teich ist durch Schnüre und Plastikreiher gesichert. Hoffentlich hilft's!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2015)

OT on > Bei uns sagt man "Verschrei" das nicht ... Goldkäferchen. < OT off

Ach die Dialekte ...

Liebe Grüße aus Niederösterreich
Helmut


----------



## samorai (11. März 2015)

Auf gut deutsch alles in Ordnung und die __ Fischreiher __ fliegen immer noch vorbei, bei den alten habe ich keinen Schiss(ich habe das Wort mal ausgeschrieben, stellte fest ohne i könnte es auch Schuss heißen) !!
Nein die jungen machen mir eher Sorgen, denn die haben noch keine Reviere und  die farbigen Fische leuchten so schön, als junger,hungriger __ Reiher .............. !

Gruß Ron!


----------



## samorai (25. März 2015)

Hallo!
Der Teich ist wieder an und es klingt wie Musik in meinen Ohren wenn man das pletschern des Bachlaufs hört, das leise klopfenden des Siebfilters und das smarte rauschen der Helix-Tonne, vollenden diese Komponenten jene Musik, die mir abends ein Gefühl der Entspannung verleiht.
Eine neue Saison hat begonnen und alles erscheint einem wie bei einen Start bei Punkt Null. Bin ich zufrieden mit dem althergebrachten?
Sollte noch etwas verändert werden? 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (25. März 2015)

Gefährliche Fragen, Ron. Dummerweise beantworten wir die Veränderungsfrage fast immer "Ja"... 

Aber passt schon, was soll man auch sonst tun? Nur den Fischen beim Paddeln zuschauen ist auf die Dauer zu eintönig...


----------



## Roland O. (26. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
möchte auch ein paar Fotos zum Thema beitragen 

Teich im Jänner:






Und noch ein paar Fisch Fotos von dieser Woche:










Jetzt schmeiß endlich das Futter ins Wasser, das du in der Hand hältst, sonst werde ich sauer 






lg
Roland


----------



## Kamilah (26. März 2015)

Hier sind die Grasfrösche seit drei Tagen mächtig fleissig - es wimmelt nur so im Teich und der "Laichhaufen" im Flachwasser wird immer größer.
Müssten schon ein paar Tausend sein inzwischen. Da der Teich ja erst seit letztem Jahr existiert (und schon nach einem Monat waren die ersten __ Frösche da  ) mal eine Frage:
Es werden ja wohl kaum alle überleben - aber wie mache ich es den Fischen möglichst schwer, sich am Laich, bzw. später an den Kaulquappen zu übertrieben gütlich zu tun?

Noch sind die Fische nicht zu sehen, mal eine __ Goldelritze, aber das war's auch schon. Wasser ist ja doch noch recht kalt, aber wenn die erstmal wach werden..... dann sind die Elritzen, die Shubis und besonders die beiden __ Sonnenbarsche ja sicherlich ganz schnell dabei.


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2015)

@Roland O. 
Dein Teich gefällt mir ja sehr und erst deine Fischis, mmmmm.
Aber dein Teich steht definitiv in der falschen Umgebung, da mußt du unbedingt was ändern 

@Kamilah das effektivste was dir helfen könnte das deine Fische nicht den Laich der anderen Tiere futtern, ist die Fische aus dem Teich zu nehmen, oder aber einen speziellen Frage Thread aufzumachen wo wir gemeinsam nach Lösungen suchen 

LG René


----------



## Roland O. (26. März 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> @Roland O.
> Dein Teich gefällt mir ja sehr und erst deine Fischis, mmmmm.
> Aber dein Teich steht definitiv in der falschen Umgebung, da mußt du unbedingt was ändern
> 
> ...



Hallo Rene,
werde mein Umfeld rund um den Garten entsorgen 

Zu der Frage mit dem Laich, ich würde neben dem bestehenden Teich einfach ein kleines Loch graben, etwas Folie rein dazu ein wenig Wasser aus dem Teich - fertig wäre der reine Froschlaichtümpel. Froschlaich gedeiht bekanntermaßen ja auch in einer Pfütze, also sollten auch so genügend überleben! Was du aber wissen solltest - jeder in deinem Teich geborene Frosch wird nächstes Jahr wieder hierher zurückkommen, um erneut hier abzulaichen. Also würde ich das mal nicht so eng sehen, wenn ein Großteil des Froschlaichs seinem "natürlichen" Werdegang überlassen wird. 

lg
Roland


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. März 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Zu der Frage mit dem Laich, ich würde neben dem bestehenden Teich einfach ein kleines Loch graben, etwas Folie rein dazu ein wenig Wasser aus dem Teich - fertig wäre der reine Froschlaichtümpel.


Oder sich von Tannys Miniteichen inspirieren lassen. So einen kleinen "Nebenteich" könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Falls das Problem überhaupt noch akut wird, dieses Jahr. Bis jetzt machen sich die __ Frösche hier ziemlich rar.


----------



## Philo_to (26. März 2015)

Hallo,
kurz zu mir, ich bin neu im Forum, heise Micha und bin 36Jahre alt.
Wir haben seit dem hauskauf ein teich, was noch vor einen Jahr eine stinkene Grube mit wasser war, Folie kaput und voll mit Müll. Seit diesen Jahr, ist eigentlich alles neu. 
Folie neu, Pumpanlage und frisch begrünt. Teichpflanzen warten noch bis Ende April, Anfang Mai.
Pumpe liefert 4-6000Liter/h und die Filteranlage ist versteckt unter mein gebautes Wasserrad. Seit heut ist auch ein Skimmer im Teich. Keiner Bachlauf ist für noch mal zum Filtern da, hatte mir gedacht ein paar Pflanzen da noch einzusetzten. Mal schauen was sich ergibt.


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2015)

Servus

Der Teich beginnt zu leben ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ZDodo (26. März 2015)

Habe vor einigen Tagen mal die Wildkamera von meinem Mann am Teich platziert, die Badesaison ist bei uns bereits eröffnet...   

             
Gruß
Dorit


----------



## prelude2205 (27. März 2015)

Auch bei mir ist die Badesaison schon seit einigen Tagen eröffnet 
Es fängt an Grün zu werden, um und in dem Teich.
Vor ein paar Tagen hatten wir dann das erste mal eine Ente .

Noch ein bisschen und der "Teichputz" geht los

Viel Spaß wünsche ich
Rüdiger


----------



## prelude2205 (27. März 2015)

Schreib es, gehe ins Wohnzimmer, schaue zum Teich und was sehe ich?!
2 __ Enten schwimmen im Teich 

Soweit ich gelesen habe machen die viel Dreck und einiges an Pflanzen kaputt, na dann.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## krallowa (27. März 2015)

Hallo,

die Fische sind bei mir so hungrig das sie mir, wenn ich am Teich lang gehe, schon nach schwimmen.
Meine Tochter hat sich kaputt gelacht, mir ist es erst nicht aufgefallen,haha.
Sieht echt witzig aus, weiß nur nicht ob ich jetzt schon füttern soll, habe mal ein paar Sticks ins Wasser geworfen und die Fische sind sofort drauf.
Die Wassertemperatur ist aber nur 5-6 Grad.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2015)

Füttern würde ich sagen.


----------



## Lyliana (27. März 2015)

Ja mach ich auch so, wenn sie mir nach schwimmen, dann bekommen sie ne Handvoll Futter rein.


----------



## ina1912 (28. März 2015)

Hallo miteinander! 

Wie bei Frank schwimmen mir die Fischies auch schon hungrig hinterher..würde ja evtl. morgen Pumpe und Filter startklar machen, aber das Wasser ist noch soo kalt! War fleissig heut, hab rundum den Teich trockenes __ Schilf, Gräser und Teichpflanzen zurückgeschnitten, ist nun wieder sauber und es kann losgehen mit dem Wachstum! Ausserdem kommt ja der Osterhase nicht, wenns im Garten so wüst aussieht...
    
viele Grüsse Ina


----------



## Wetterleuchten (28. März 2015)

Hier ist der Frühling auch noch sehr zögerlich.

   
Aber immerhin, mein Liebling streckt schon mal die Fühler aus


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. März 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ausserdem kommt ja der Osterhase nicht, wenns im Garten so wüst aussieht...


Hallo, Ina
schön, daß Du wieder da bist. Wenn Du alles so schön aufgeräumt hast und mit Ostereiern geschmückt hast, klar kommt dann der Osterhase!
Wart's ab!  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (29. März 2015)

Na klar, das habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren immer meinem Sohn erzählt, damit er beim Laubharken hilft 
bisschen was ist ja noch zu tun, aber da wird der Hase nicht so streng sein!
liebe  Grüsse Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. März 2015)

Soooooo! Wat soll ick sagen... LÖÖÖÖÖÖÖFT!!!   Juhu.
    
wegen der lauen Temperaturen heute doch alles in Gang gebracht. Druckfilter und Medien gereinigt,  befüllt, Kabelage verlegt und umgestöpselt, und dann immer der spannende Moment, ob die Elektrik nach dem Winter noch funktioniert.. hat geklappt, bin happy! Und die Fischies, na wie jedes Frühjahr Gedächtnisverlust, wundern also wieder, was hier eigentlich los ist.. nun startet die Saison!
liebe Grüsse Ina


----------



## Tottoabs (29. März 2015)

Wie gesagt. Meine Sumpfpriemeln blühen schon. Sie Pflanze kann ich jedem Empfehlen der einen nassen Bereich hat wo flache Pflanzen wachsen dürfen.


----------



## StefanBO (29. März 2015)

Die Grasfrösche laichen seit dem 19. März ab und müssten (bald) fertig sein. Zählen lassen sich die Ballen nicht mehr wirklich, es dürften jetzt insgesamt so 40-50 sein. Hauptsächlich im Quell- und Bachlaufbecken ...














https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/bochum-hiltrop-ab-2014-07-mtb-4409.2773/


----------



## RKurzhals (30. März 2015)

Hallo Stefan,
auch wenn der Winter recht mild war, sieht es bei mir noch recht grau aus. So viel Froschlaich wi ebei Dir habe ich noch nie gesehen... . Ich hänge mal ein paar Impressionen von heute an. Erfreulich ist, dass viele Pflanzen austreiben, und die __ Frühblüher im Teich in einigen Wochen blühen. Außerhalb sind die Krokusse schon durch, und starten die Osterglocken.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2015)

Sumpfpriemel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2015)

Hi Torsten,

ich glaube kaum das das graumelierte ne Sumpfprimel ist., sieht nach Acalypha hispida aus
Aber die Rosenprimeln blühen auch bei mir am Teich

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (30. März 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Acalypha hispida


Kommt hin  Wenn ich zum Teich gehe bin ich selten da alleine. Spud kommt immer mit. Findest den dauern im Bild ...drängt sich irgendwie immer auf.

Wie gesagt . Die Rosenpriemel hat sich weit gestreut ausgesät.


----------



## troll20 (31. März 2015)

Ohne Worte
  

bibbernde Grüße
René


----------



## ina1912 (31. März 2015)

Hier im havelland ooch.... unwetterwarnung für heute, hoffentlich halten die Bäume!
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. März 2015)

Frostige Grüße aus Oberhavel an alle Berliner, Havelländer und das übrige Land. 
Hier sieht's aktuell so aus!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (31. März 2015)

Mensch Goldkäferchen,  so nah wie Du wohnst, müssten wir uns eigentlich mal gegenseitig Frühlingsteichbesuche abstatten!  Ich hab in de Nähe noch Mitglieder in Stechow, Brieslang und Ketzin gefunden, seid Ihr noch dabei? Wie siehts denn aktuell an Euren Teichen aus?
liebe Grüße Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. März 2015)

Hi, Ina
das können wir gerne machen, sobald das Wetter besser ist! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (31. März 2015)

Gerne, freu mich!


----------



## ina1912 (31. März 2015)

Uhhhh, die Sonne kommt kurz raus, schnell in den Gaten raus, die wenigen Urlaubstage nutzen und schnell noch die gekauften Koniferen pflanzen,  bevor das nächste Sturmtief anrückt und die Töpfe durch den Garten schleudert!


----------



## lopez (31. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei uns in Oberösterreich etwas viel Wind heute!
Im Filtergraben des Schwimmteichs rührt sich schon manches! __ Grasfrosch war zum Laichen hier. Gibt viele Kaulquappen!
Freu mich auf besseres Wetter, kanns kaum erwarten, das alles sprießt!

   Lg Leo


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wir wollen Fotos sehen, vom Garten, Teich und den vielen Kaulquappen, wenn sie größer sind!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (31. März 2015)

Hier braut sich der Sturm so langsam zusammen.....Höhepunkt soll ja noch erst kommen.....
....aber es reicht mir auch schon so 

Die Tümpel sind randvoll und die Windböen peitschen das Wasser regelrecht raus.....
...kann ich leider nicht fotografieren, weil die Camera nicht regenfest ist und es schüttet draußen. 

Aber ein paar Fotos aus dem Fenster habe ich. 

Im __ Ahorn haben sich wieder ein paar Äste verabschiedet:

    


...und die Hühner haben etwas Mühe, sich auf den Beinen zu halten:

        


....und im außerhalb der Warft befindlichen Pferdepaddockteil/alten Pflaumengarten ist fast "Land unter":

    

...hoffentlich wird es nicht noch so viel mehr, wie prognostiziert......


----------



## lopez (31. März 2015)

Hallo!
 Sturm bis 100!  Erstes Opfer im Garten: ein alter Zwetschgenbaum, schade darum, die Buntspechte hatten ihre Freude damit!
Hoffe es wird nicht schlimmer!


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2015)

Tja, bei uns hat es das Trampolin der Kinder erwischt.....total schaden nennt man wohl so was.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2015)

so sah es vorhin hier aus

(zum Glück verpisst sich der weiße Mist wieder)


----------



## LotP (3. Apr. 2015)

zeit auch mal wieder ein paar bilder hochzuladen;
Den Winter haben sie alle super überstanden; die Spiegler-Dame wird immer größer - inzwischen 80+ cm ^^
Die Bilder sind von heute Nachmittag, das gute Wetter musste ich ausnutzen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2015)

so ist ja noch nicht viel zu sehen da sich alles noch unter Wasser abspielt


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2015)

Hurra, die Sonne scheint 

...und prompt sind wie jedes Jahr die giftgrünen Schaumpolster 
(die man nicht absfischen kann, weil es nur Algenschaum ist) auf 
dem Tümpel und wie jedes Jahr ist das normal - und trotzdem 
bekomme ich immer erstmal einen Schreck 

    

...dabei vergeht das von selbst wieder.

...aber glasklar ist das Wasser 

    

und in dem einen Tümpel blüht die __ Sumpfdotterblume schon


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Apr. 2015)

Meine 1 Gloriosa vom letzten Frühjahr hat sich Tierisch vermehrt, die muss ich im Herbst bestimmt Teilen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...10800256-804bbc27f1232e1c03a6d6c45d1c137c.jpg


----------



## burki (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

es fängt so langsam alles an zu wachsen.
2 __ Molche wurde auch schon gesichtet.
Für den neuen Mini und da Umfeld müssen noch ein paar Pflanzen gesetzt werden. Ende April gehts dazu in die Gärtnerei, teilweise hole ich mir noch Ableger aus den vorhandenen Teich.


----------



## misudapi (12. Apr. 2015)

Sodala
meine Terrasse ist fast fertig.
Kleinigkeiten zum Rumbastel wird es aber in meiner kleinen Ecke immer geben.
Das sturmgeprüfte Insektenhotel ist auch wieder aufgebau und diesmal mit Eisenstangen fest gemacht.
   

Auch fängt es an gewaltig grün zu werden. 

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Michael H (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo
Dann will ich auch mal ......
Aktuell 15 Grad im Teich und die Fische fangen wieder an Lebendig zu werden ...


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2015)

@Michael H ,

tu deiner Katze und deiner Folie einen gefallen, schaff ihr eine leichte Möglichkeit sich aus dem Wasser wieder raus zu ziehen. Unsere hat es beim Nachbarn zwar nicht geschafft und ist dabei ertrunken, vorher hatte sie jedoch die Folie ordentlich perforiert.

LG René


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2015)

René möchte ich mich anschliessen ...

Schaff Ihr/Ihm einen leichten Ausstieg ... auch andere Tiere wie z.B. ein Igel und selbst eine Maus erfreut sich des Lebens und will nicht ertrinken ...

Bitte bastel da unten was Waagrechtes oder besser Schräges drann.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (13. Apr. 2015)

Hi,

ein paar Bilder von gestern Nachmittag...............

Der große Pflanzenteich.................  

Nochmal........................   

Der Große.........................       

      

Der kleine Pflanzenteich ist noch Baustelle, wir haben den __ Rohrkolben entsorgt und werden diesen durch mehr Irisse ersetzen...................


----------



## PeterW (19. Apr. 2015)

Hi,
ganz aktuell sieht's so aus:   

Umhausung der Tonnen habe ich demontiert wegen Filterumbau auf IBC mit Trommelfilter.

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Südhessen
Peter


----------



## ChristianB (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe auch mal das schöne Wetter genutz um ein paar Fotos zu machen:
 

 

 

 

 


Der erste  Badegast ist auch schon da 

Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## Lord47 (21. Apr. 2015)

Bin auch ganz zufrieden mit meinem Teich und will noch ein paar Teichpflanzen integrieren. Wer kann mir helfen welche zu bekommen und was für Sorten?
Gruß 

Herbert


----------



## lopez (21. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen!

     Ist schon beeindruckend wie die Natur erwacht!
 Wasser im Garten bietet schon sehr viel mehr zu beobachten!
  Die Rehe sind ca 100m vom Haus entfernt.

    Liebe Grüsse aus Österreich
         lopez


----------



## Finalein (21. Apr. 2015)

Sieht ja wunderschön aus.


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2015)

Servus

Im Teich sieht es so aus ...

  

Von gestern auf heute in der Nacht ... habe ich noch nie live gesehen.

Das werden aber viele Bufo bufos ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2015)

Und hier das Liebespaar ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Apr. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Und hier das Liebespaar ...


Ich tippe eher das ist ein neues.


----------



## samorai (21. Apr. 2015)

Skimmer und Wind bildeten Heute eine Einheit!
      
Tannennadel-Problem!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Lord47 (22. Apr. 2015)

Danke für Eure Hilfen und Antworten?????


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2015)

Servus Herbert

- defekter Link entfernt -: Carex, Simse, __ Binsen, kl. __ Rohrkolben ... mit einem Wort ... Repositionspflanzen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Apr. 2015)




----------



## S.Reiner (22. Apr. 2015)

Und ich lebe auch hier


----------



## Digicat (22. Apr. 2015)

Servus

Es wächst und sprießt im Pflanzenteich ....

  

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Olli.P (23. Apr. 2015)

Hi,

nur mal so zu Vergleich Bilder vom 12.4 und von Heute............... 

Der große Pflanzenfilter am 12.4....   und Heute..........   

Der große am 12.4. ........    Heute vom Balkon aus.........   

Alles wächst gut.................


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Olli,
das sieht ja gut aus bei Dir! Seit es so warm geworden ist, tut sich jeden Tag etwas. Am letzten Wochenende sah es noch so bei mir aus. Inzwischen habe ich fleißig gegärtnert, und sind die ersten __ Frühblüher am Teich "fertig". Die Wasserpflanzen-Algensuppe vom Winter ist zurechtgestutzt, und sieht nicht mehr so schlimm aus.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo miteinander! 
Soooo... nun endlich die Fotos auf den Rechner gezogen und angepasst, dann will ich auch mal.  Ich fange mal im Wintergarten an, Clivie, __ Engelstrompete und Schmucklilie haben es sehr eilig dieses Jahr:
          lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2015)

Jetzt die Strauch- und Baumblüte:


----------



## ina1912 (25. Apr. 2015)

.... die kleinen Teich- und anderswoblüher...


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Ina!
Wow, das geht ja ab!!! 
Bei uns sind die nicht Winter-Harten im Schlafzimmer gestellt (6x4m), ein angenemes Raumklima stellt sich da ein!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (25. Apr. 2015)

Zum Schluss noch die Fernperspektive:


----------



## ina1912 (25. Apr. 2015)

Upps, und die hab ich noch vergessen:


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2015)

Ganz toll Ina!
Nur eine Frage; ist es ein Hänsel und Gretel--- Ofen ????
Hat volle Garten-Power!!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (25. Apr. 2015)

Nee, dit is der Spinnenkeller, da kommen immer die frechen Kinder hin


----------



## samorai (25. Apr. 2015)

Ach so, dann ist ja nichts besonderes

Ron!


----------



## ina1912 (25. Apr. 2015)

Naja, das Ding war bis letzten Sommer ein Alptraum in grün. Immer zu trocken, ständig nur Tannennadeln drauf, und dem Unkraut konnte ich beim Wachsen zusehen. Hab mich mal dran gemacht, kleine Stufen aus Steinen zu bilden, damit das Wasser nicht so davon läuft, und trockenheitsverträgliche Schattenpflanzen zu setzen, die auch mit dem sauren Waldboden klarkommen und sich so breit machen, dass der Wind nicht gleich den letzten Tropfen Wasser immer sofort wieder wegsaugt. Ist schon einiges geschafft, aber noch viel unfertig.
lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Apr. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ist schon einiges geschafft, aber noch viel unfertig.


Schau dich mal nach einem Kakteenbeet für die Südseite um. Das ganze mit Winterharten Kakteen.


Nur so als Anregung.
http://www.kakteenforum.com/f4-winterharte


----------



## ina1912 (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Totto, das wäre sehr schön...aber der denkbar schlechteste Platz. Sonne nur von Osten, also am frühen Morgen,  und rundberum hohe Nadelbäume. Also Sonnenschatten und Regenschatten. Und die nadeln wie gesagt so mächtig,  dass andauernd, vor allem jedes Frühjahr ne 5 cm dicke Schicht Nadeln, Zweiglein und Zapfen entfernt werden muss. Ich glaube, Kakteen würden das nicht so mögen. Für die Kakteen müsste ausserdem die steinharte, schlecht wasserdurchlässige, lehmige und saure Erde abgetragen und kakteenverträgliches bröseliges und durchlässiges Zeug eingebracht werden. Das wäre was für einen sonnigen und trockenen Gartenteil. Wenn ich soeinen hätte....
Lg ina


----------



## lotta (25. Apr. 2015)

Bei uns hat der Frühling auch endlich Einzug gehalten *FREU*
         aber jetzt geht's erst richtig los
Grüße Bine


----------



## ina1912 (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Bine, Deine Sumpfdotterblumen sind ja prächtig gekommen! Meine dagegen dieses Jahr sehr zurückhaltend. ..was sind das auf Deinem ersten Bild für rote und blaue Plastikfischchen am Ufet?
lg ina


----------



## pema (25. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Teich z.Zt. mal im Detail:

 

 

 


 

 

und etwas größer
 

petra


----------



## lotta (25. Apr. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Bine, Deine Sumpfdotterblumen sind ja prächtig gekommen! Meine dagegen dieses Jahr sehr zurückhaltend. ..was sind das auf Deinem ersten Bild für rote und blaue Plastikfischchen am Ufet?
> lg ina


Ja Ina, die Sumpfdotterblumen, werden von Jahr zu Jahr immer toller.

Diese Fische sind handgefertigte Keramikfische aus Mallorca,
damit hat meine Schwester(auf Malle lebend) mich vergangenes Jahr heftig erschreckt.
Sie hat sie einfach bei ihrem Besuch hier,
am Teich platziert und mich dann auf die herausgesprungenen Fische aufmerksam gemacht

Hihi der rote __ Goldfisch hat mich echt getäuscht, über die Blauen musste ich nachdenken...
Adrenalin pur

Gruß Bine


----------



## ina1912 (25. Apr. 2015)

Hihi! Ja hab auch zuerst den roten gesehen und nen Schreck gekriegt.  Bei den blauen dachte ich an Angelköder...aber eine kreative  Idee! 
Lg ina


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Apr. 2015)

hallo Ina,
Du hast ja einen wirklich tollen Garten! Mit dem Bäumen von außerhalb ist das gar nicht so einfach. Da wir auch einen Wall und Pflanzen gegen Süden haben, kann ich Deine Situation gnz gut nachvollziehen - leider ist das Gestrüpp noch auf meiner Grundstücksseite (dafür kann ich die Höhe bestimmen ).
Der teich dahinter ist somit ein wenig langsamer im Frühjahr, und braucht einen langen heißen Sommer, um zu "überhitzen". Aktuell kommen gerade die Riedgräser, deren Blüte mir sehr gut gefällt. Die anderen Stauden wie __ Igelkolben und __ Hechtkraut treiben auch schon aus, doch brauchen sie noch einige Zeit bis zur Blüte.


----------



## misudapi (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
bei mir ist der Frühling fast vorbei. Die meisten Frühjahrspflanzen sind verblüht oder in Endspurt. Jetzt schauts so aus.
  
Eine Pflanze hat sich im Teich verlaufen. Sie steht manchmal bis zur Hälfte unter Wasser.
Das ist ein __ Gänseblümchen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass die so was ab können.
  
An einen anderen Ort im Garten sehen die so aus.
  

Noch ein Bild von Garten wie das Beet vor dem Taubenschalg aussieht.
  

@ Ina 
was du mit den Hügel vorhast find ich gut. Ich finde die Idee mit den ganzen Hügel klasse.
Der Garten hat Pfiff.

Übrigens, rechts neben den Insektenhotel ist eine __ Iris  kurz vor den Aufblühen.(kleiner blauer Punkt in ca. 1m Höhe).
Wenn diese blüht, ist dann der Frühling offiziell vorbei??  Zumindest bei mir?

Den hab ich auch noch entdeckt:  

Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (27. Apr. 2015)

Moin zusammen! 
Lieben Dank für die Blumen,  Ihr beiden!
da ist zwischen Euch ein großer regionaler Unterschied, wie es scheint... anhand von Rolfs Sumpfdotterblumen denke ich mal,  das ist ähnlich weit wie bei uns.
Susanne, Du hast wirklich eine Blütenpracht bei Dir!  Bei uns im Garten wollen die meisten __ Frühblüher nicht so recht wegen des sehr lehmigen Bodens, Zwiebeln faulen meist weg oder können nicht wachsen, weil der Boden bei Trockenheit steinhart ist... ich doktere schon seit 15 Jahren herum, Pflanzen zu finden, die das tolerieren. Alles was schön und vor allem blühfreudig ist, wird meist über die Jahre immer weniger. Also sämtliche Zwiebelblumen und schönen Stauden, die jeder so hat, kann ich mir nur hier angucken... gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit schnittverträglichen Koniferen aller Art, __ Buchsbaum,  __ Lavendel- und Salbeisträuchern, Freilandyucca, Japansegge, überhaupt viele Gräser, robuste Bodendeckerrosen, __ Bergenien, __ Storchschnabel viele Sorten, Farn, bedingt blühfreudig sind bei mir __ Taglilien und __ Iris, und schwierig sind alle Steingartenpflanzen. Dieses Jahr kann ich zum ersten Mal annähernd zufrieden sein, da es so aussieht, als hätte ich so langsam eine tolerante Bepflanzung gefunden, die sich etwas breiter gemacht hat und die Freiflächen gegen das Unkraut zuwuchert. Gleiches gilt für den Berg, auf dem noch erschwerend das wenige Wasser und die vielen Tannennadeln hinzukommen. Den habe ich nicht extra angelegt, sondern er ist ein  Relikt der Nachkriegszeit, als es noch keine Kühlschränke gab. Dort wurden Eisblöcke gelagert, die der Eismann brachte. Nun leben dort __ Spinnen und altes Geschirr zum Poltern....
fröhlichen Wochenstart wünscht ina


----------



## misudapi (27. Apr. 2015)

Mensch Ina, 
und ich dachte, du hättes den Aushub von Teich auf diese Weise entsorgt und in den Raum die Teichtechnik versteckt.

In unseren Garten hat der Schwiegervater alles mit Koniferen zugestellt. Weis nicht, ob der Boden dadurch sauer geworden ist. Aber alles darunter ist schattig und trocken. Seit drei Jahren darf auch ich im Garten was machen. Fest gestell habe ich, dass das dort wächst:
Zwerg-Herzblume(rote), __ Fingerhut, __ Waldaster, Waldsteinien, __ Lungenkraut, niedrige Glockenblume und roter kriechender __ Günsel ( die letzten drei wachsen wie der Teufel,  zwei hab ich schon wieder weg gemacht), Waldmeister, __ Krötenlilie, __ Astilben, wilde Lupine ( schwach,aber immerhin) Gedenkmein, Primel veri, Frauenmantel ( der wächst bei mir überall). Neu gesetzt hab ich  in der letzten Zeit stinkende Nieswurz, Oktobersilberkerze und Salomomssiegel, ausgesäat wurde __ Sumpfdotterblume. Mal sehen was passieren wird.
Meine Bekannte hat in ihrer dunkeln Ecke noch __ Winterlinge, __ Schneeglöckchen, verschiedene Elfenblume, __ Immergrün, __ Lerchensporn ( den Weißen hab ich auch noch),  __ Wolfsmilch ( aber den roten für den Schatten), Beinwell, Fleissiges Lieschen, __ Arnika. 
Ich hoffe du hast was neues zum ausprobieren gefunden. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Susanne!
Welche Teichtechnik?   allet Bio! 

vielen Dank für Deine Liste! Einiges von dem gibts bei mir auch, hatte nicht alles aufgezählt, wie zb __ Immergrün, __ Lungenkraut, __ Schneeglöckchen, kriechender __ Günsel, Vergissmeinnicht,  __ Winterling, __ Veilchen weiss und lila, auch die Oktobersilberkerze, die hat letztes Jahr aber noch nicht geblüht. Gut breiten sich auch __ Wieseniris, Gold-und Blutfelberich aus und können sich gegen die wuchernden Storchschnäbel durchsetzen. die blühen ja auch alle mal, aber für spektakuläre Sachen ists halt der falsche Standort. probiert hab ich schon einiges, aber zb für __ Astilben, __ Rittersporn, __ Wolfsmilch, Lupinen, __ Eisenhut und __ tränendes Herz ist der Boden zu hart und trocken. Nur die Walzenwolfsmilch verträgt diesen Boden, allerdings nicht unter den Bäumen sondern der hat vollsonnige Plätze (von denen es bei mir nur ganz ganz wenige gibt).  __ Primeln und Frauenmantel gehen so, und Sumpfdotterblumen und __ Blutweiderich und straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich wachsen innerhalb der Teichzone. natürlich jede Menge Sorten von __ Binsen, __ Seggen, Gräsern, da kann ich bald nen Schaugarten draus machen für Gräser.....die kleinen Koniferen die ich gepflanzt hatte, wie Thuja, Zypresse, Wacholder in allen Farbvarianten waren hier nicht der Verursacher des sauren Bodens, sondern die Fichten, __ Tannen und Kiefern, die mein Vorgänger hier vor 40 Jahren mal grosszügig auf dem Grundstück und den Grenzen verteilte, um etwas Sichtschutz zu haben. Und bei uns im Osten jabs ja nüscht!!! 
ich werde mir mal die Sachen bei Dir abschreiben, die ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe, und dann werde ich berichten!
liebe Grüsse Ina


----------



## StefanBO (28. Apr. 2015)

StefanBO schrieb:


> Die Grasfrösche laichen seit dem 19. März ab und müssten (bald) fertig sein. Zählen lassen sich die Ballen nicht mehr wirklich, es dürften jetzt insgesamt so 40-50 sein. Hauptsächlich im Quell- und Bachlaufbecken ...


Update: Bis zum 2. April wurden es ca. 60 Grasfroschlaichballen. Die Quappen sind geschlüpft, die Grasfrösche chillen nur noch, und die Bergmolche werden jetzt aktiv. Aufnahmen vom 26.04.2015.









https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/bochum-hiltrop-ab-2014-07-mtb-4409.2773/


----------



## ina1912 (28. Apr. 2015)

Hallo miteinander!
hier kommen ganz aktuelle Fotos von heute Abend,  endlich ist der Teich durchgestartet, Pflanzenfilter brummt, schon klare Sicht bis zum Pumpensockel, Schwebealgen weg,, und den ersten Babymolch hab ich auch schon gesichtet!
         
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2015)

Mein Moormini "explodiert" förmlich 

Die __ Schachbrettblume hat sich vermehrt: 
      

Die Holzkiste in der Maurerbütt ist fast vollständig mit __ Moos überwachsen: 
    

Die "Fleischfresser"haben schon ordenlich zu tun: 
      

....und die Preisselbeere habe ich neu ins Moormini gepflanzt. 

  
Mal schauen, ob ich im Herbst Preisselbeeren ernten kann


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Apr. 2015)

bei mir am Teich blühen z.Z

großblütiges __ Fettkraut
__ Fieberklee
Sumpf-Euphorbie
__ Moornelke
Sumpf-Rosmarin
die Götterblume zeigt erste Farbe an den Knospen
__ Bachnelkenwurz
und die ersten Orchidee schiebt Blüten

und unerwünschte "Mitesser" sind auch schon wieder am Werke


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2015)

Servus Frank, Servus Teichfreunde

Na bei Dir blüht es schon recht heftig ...

Bei mir ...

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume ist die einzige die Blüht.
Der __ Fieberklee schiebt gerade eine Knospe.
Sonst nix.
Ja, die gelben Sumpflilien schieben grüne Blattmasse.

Dauert bei uns noch ein bisserl.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Apr. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Bei mir ...
> 
> Die __ Sumpfdotterblume ist die einzige die Blüht.
> Der __ Fieberklee schiebt gerade *ein paar Blätter*.
> ...


Dito.


----------



## snebendahl (30. Apr. 2015)

lopez schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ist schon beeindruckend wie die Natur erwacht!
> Wasser im Garten bietet schon sehr viel mehr zu beobachten!
> ...


Hallo und Grüße von der Ostseeküste.
Wir sind gerade mitten in unserem ersten Teichbauprojekt und überlegen, wie die Randgestaltung aussehen soll.
Auf dem vierten Bild sieht es aus, als ob die Ufermatte über etwas rundes geführt wird. Wie sieht es dahinter mit einer Kapillarsperre aus? Was wurde für die "Rundung" genutzt?

Vor allem der Übergang zum Rasen gefällt und da wir Hunde haben, soll die Folie durch Ufermatte geschützt werden.
Vielen Dank für eine kurze Info, mfG  Sönke


----------



## Tanny (30. Apr. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Bei mir ...
> 
> Die __ Sumpfdotterblume ist die einzige die Blüht.



 so sieht es bei mir an den  Tümpeln auch aus......

 aber wir können uns trösten: 
dafür haben wir vermutlich am Ende der Saison länger was 
von der Pracht 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (30. Apr. 2015)

@sneebendahl

Hallo Lopez,
erstmal willkommen im Forum 

Mit Deinen Fragen kann ich Dir nicht helfen, weil ich von den technischen Fragen nichts
verstehe.

Aber die Chance, dass Du viele, qualifizierte Antworten bekommst, ist höher, wenn Du hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/einsteiger-fragen.64/

ein eigenes Thema eröffnest und Deine Frage schon in der Überschrift kenntlich machst.

In diesem Thread werden nur aktuelle Zustandsbilder der Teiche und Gärten aller Mitglieder gepostet.

Viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## lopez (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo snebendahl!

   Unter dem Uferrand ist ein Recycling- Kunststoffstreifen, 20cm hoch u.1cm stark als Niveau für den Teich montiert. Darüber ist Vlies 900, Folie u. Ufermatte gezogen.
Die Folie steht dann aussen wieder hoch u. ist an Steinen angelehnt, hab die Steine mit etwas Magerbeton befestigt. Die Rundung entsteht durch  Lehm unter dem Vlies u. da das Vlies ziemlich aufträgt.  Das  Ganze ist schon überwachsen u. kaum noch sichtbar! Habe keinen Wasserverlust. Zum Teil hab ich einen Ufergraben gebaut, würde das unbedingt empfehlen, da hier die schönsten Pfanzen wachsen!

    Lg Leo


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2015)

Bei den Tümpeln ist es im Moment spannend: 
im einen "tobt der Bär" im Sinne von Kaulquappen und Algen satt und im direkt daneben liegenden, 
eigentlich "baugleichen" Tümpel ist glasklares Wasser und nur vereinzelt mal eine Kaulquappe, 
dafür Wasserflöhe und schon eine weitere Blühpflanze (ausser __ Sumpfdotterblume):

Tümpel 1 - Algen fischen ist zur Zeit absolut unmöglich 

                  .

...


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2015)

Tümpel 2 - Algen fischen ist zur Zeit möglich, aber nicht nötig.....

        

und die Sumpfzypressen zwischen den Tümpeln schlagen jetzt auch wieder aus 

    

LG
Kirstin


----------



## bekamax (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
hast du in Tümpel Nr. 2 eigentlich auch Fische?


----------



## pema (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ein update meines Teiches (bzw. meiner 'Teiche'). 
Um den Teich herum geht es jetzt richtig ab und im Teich kämpfen z.Zt. Algen gegen Submerse...mal schauen, wer dieses Jahr gewinnt.

 

 

 

Und das ist mein Mini mit Moorbeet

 

 

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Mai 2015)

Hi Kirstin,

stehen die Taxodium bei dir in nassem Boden?

vielleicht siehts dann in ein paar Jahren rundum auch  so aus

MfG Frank


----------



## snebendahl (1. Mai 2015)

lopez schrieb:


> Hallo snebendahl!
> 
> Unter dem Uferrand ist ein Recycling- Kunststoffstreifen, 20cm hoch u.1cm stark als Niveau für den Teich montiert. Darüber ist Vlies 900, Folie u. Ufermatte gezogen.
> Die Folie steht dann aussen wieder hoch u. ist an Steinen angelehnt, hab die Steine mit etwas Magerbeton befestigt. Die Rundung entsteht durch  Lehm unter dem Vlies u. da das Vlies ziemlich aufträgt.  Das  Ganze ist schon überwachsen u. kaum noch sichtbar! Habe keinen Wasserverlust. Zum Teil hab ich einen Ufergraben gebaut, würde das unbedingt empfehlen, da hier die schönsten Pfanzen wachsen!
> ...


Hallo Leo,

vielen Dank für die Infos, hilft weiter.
Lg Sönke


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Karin, 
ich beantworte Dir die Frage mal in meiner Doku, damit das hier nicht so lang "off topic" wird: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...üllesilos-als-naturtränke-tümpel.42784/page-2


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Frank,
...ich gehe mal davon aus, dass "Taxodium" die __ Sumpfzypresse ist?

Öh, ja, der Boden ist weich geworden, seit er nicht mehr begrast ist.
Die Fläche liegt genau zwischen der Marsch und dem Moor - also ist so ein
Übergangsmischmasch.....

Die Sumpfzypressen bekam ich vor 3 oder 4 Jahren geschenkt - da waren sie keinen Meter groß.
Jetzt haben sie schon so ca 3,5 Meter 

Was ist das auf den Bildern von Dir? ...das sieht so....."abgestorben" aus?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2015)

Servus

  
Und hier nochmal in groß.

Es regnet, die Befüllung mit Betonsand für die Pflanzzone wird sich leider verzögern. Gestern haben wir die Seerosenzone befüllt und 4 Seerosen gesetzt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## misudapi (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
eure Teiche sehen Klasse aus!
Mensch Petra,
dieses eingewachsene Waldartige ist genau mein Geschmack. Das hat bestimmt lange gedauert, bis das so aussah.

Bei mir ist schon die erste __ Iris aufgegangen.
  

Es ist dies Jahr alles so früh.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (4. Mai 2015)

Eine wunderschöne Blüte, Susanne! Ist ja wirklich früh dran. Steht sie am Teich?

@Helmut
Da warst Du ja riesig fleissig! wo ist denn Dein anderer Teich, oder wo liegt der neue im Verhältnis zum alten?
lg ina


----------



## lotta (4. Mai 2015)

So sah es nach Dauerregen bei mir am Wochenende aus.
Aus meinem Teichlein, wurde wiedermal eine kleine Seenlandschaft:


----------



## pema (4. Mai 2015)

misudapi schrieb:


> dieses eingewachsene Waldartige ist genau mein Geschmack. Das hat bestimmt lange gedauert, bis das so aussah.


Hallo Susanne,
ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut. Die Fotos aus meinem Album sind von 2012 ( da sah es ja schon ähnlich aus). Der Teich ist im Sommer 2010 entstanden. Es hat also zwei Jahre gedauert, diesen Waldweihereindruck (den ich ja auch haben wollte)  hin zu bekommen. Sicherlich hat der Gesamteindruck auch etwas mit der Lage des Teiches zu tun. In einer Nische im Garten, zwischen einer Riesenfichte und der Ligusterheckenbegrenzung. Den gleichen Eindruck mitten auf einer Rasenfläche zu erwecken, ist sicherlich wesentlich schwieriger. Ansonsten stecken einfach eine Unmenge von verschiedenen Pflanzen in der Anlage - und die machen den Gesamteindruck.

Aber das bei dir schon die __ Iris blühen...wo wohnst du denn? Bei mir bekommen die gelbe Iris im Teich gerade ihre ersten Blühtriebe und es wird sicherlich noch zwei Wochen dauern, bis man Blüten sieht. Die Iris sibirica hat noch nicht einmal Blütenansätze.
petra


----------



## troll20 (4. Mai 2015)

Kleines Update:





Fast alles von dem hier:   lag inzwischen im Teich. Ca. 15 Liter sind schon raus gefischt, mal sehen wann ich den Rest erwische.
      
LG René


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Mai 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,
 ja, das gab's bei mir auch.... und die nächste Blüte kommt bestimmt.
Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Mai 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> ...ich gehe mal davon aus, dass "Taxodium" die __ Sumpfzypresse ist?
> 
> Was ist das auf den Bildern von Dir? ...das sieht so....."abgestorben" aus?
> ...



Hi Kirstin,

nee, das ist dazu da damit die Sumpfzypressenwurzeln in sauerstoffarmen, nassen/moorigen Böden nicht absterben. Das sind die für Sumpfzypressen typischen Wurzelknie bzw. Atemwurzeln. Die aus den Wurzeln nach oben wachsenden Teile sind mit einem luftdurchlässigem Gewebe gefüllt und versorgen so die Baumwurzeln im wassergesättigten Boden mit Sauerstoff. An den meißten Standorten stehen Taxodium ja recht trocken, daher bekommt man diese "Dinger" in Deutschland selten mal zu sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## ikke (4. Mai 2015)

Baustelle


----------



## ina1912 (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Goldkaeferchen!  Da hast Du ja wieder tolle Fotos geschossen! Das si d so idyllische Bilder, und vor allem die Eidechse ist Dir super gelungen!  Was ist der rotblühende Baum am Vogelhäuschen? Der wirkt ja sehr asiatisch...
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Frank, 
 das ist ja spannend  ....
....da freue ich mich dann jetzt schon auf die ersten Wurzelknie 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pyro (4. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es bei mir aus... Fotos würden mehr als 1000 Worte sagen aber ich habe gerade keine.

Bei mir blüht und gedeiht alles wunderbar, Schlüsselblumen und Sumpfdotterblumen sind langsam am verblühen, Wiesenschaumkraut steht in voller Blüte, irgend eine mir unbekannte blaue Blume blüht, alle Seerosen haben schon Blätter an der Oberfläche und die ersten Blüten treiben nach oben, Bachnelke kommt
langsam. Die Sarracenien im Moorbeet bringen viele Blüten...

Mein Wasser ist nach wie vor klar auch wenn sich in den letzten 2-3 Wochen etwas mehr Algen als sonst angesammelt haben. In meinem Teich sind noch immer keine Fische, dafür aber __ Molche und __ Frösche. Seit ein paar Tagen auch hunderte umherschwirrende Kaulquappen die jedoch leider von Libellenlarven dezimiert werden... ob Kaulquappen überleben und zu kleinen Fröschen werden weis ich nicht...


----------



## misudapi (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ja, meine __ Iris blüht schon. Wenn die Somme darauf scheint wirkt es richtig "Lila".
Die Sorte ist eh früh am blühen. Auch bei meiner Mutter im Garten ist sie bald so weit. Sie steht aber außerhalb des Teiches, eher trocken. Das kann  an Beitrag #153 besser sehen. 
Meine gelben Irise brauchen noch etwas Zeit. Es muß ja nicht alles so schnell sein, sonst ist der Sommer bei mir in 2 Monaten durch.
Ich wohne hier mitten im Ruhrgebiet. Zwei km weiter beginnt offiziell der Niederrhein. Damit mein ich die Stadt Essen.

@ lotta
dazu fällt mir nur "Beeindruckend"ein.      
Richtig Cool und auch Respekteinflößend!!


@ Helmut
wann kommt der Rest? Ist ja nicht mehr viel.   

@Petra
ich hab mir deine Bilder noch mal angeschaut. Da komme ich so richtig ins Schwärmen.  
Schade, das ich mein Eckchen nicht so machen konnte.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Mai 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Goldkaeferchen!  Da hast Du ja wieder tolle Fotos geschossen! Das si d so idyllische Bilder, und vor allem die Eidechse ist Dir super gelungen!  Was ist der rotblühende Baum am Vogelhäuschen? Der wirkt ja sehr asiatisch...
> lg ina


Hi, Ina
der rotblühende Baum ist ein roter __ Blumenhartriegel (Cornus kousa "Satomi). Haben wir uns vor Jahren als kleinen Steckling aus dem Urlaub geholt. Ein größeres Exemplar stand auf einem Hinterhof und hat wunderschön geblüht, hab' mich sofort verliebt in diese Sorte. Stell später mal noch ein paar Bilder rein
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (5. Mai 2015)

Der kam mir gleich so bekannt vor....habe nämlich letztes Jahr meiner Freundin einen sahneweiss blühenden jap. __ Blumenhartriegel namens cornus kousa irgendwas geschenkt...also in rot sieht der auch toll aus!
lg ina


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Susanne,


misudapi schrieb:


> Damit mein ich die Stadt Essen


nun ja, dann müsste ich in Bochum  doch das selbe Klima haben.
viele Grüße an die Nachbarstadt.
petra


----------



## koile (5. Mai 2015)

Hi Petra , aus welchen Stadtteil von Bochum bist Du ?

Ich bin in der Herner str geboren.


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2015)

Herner Str. , sehr idyllisch .
Ich wohne in BO-Werne/Grenze Dortmund.
petra


----------



## koile (5. Mai 2015)

Oh , das ist ja schon mehr Do als Bo und auch schon Ländlich 

wenn ich mich recht Erinnere.


----------



## SKIPPI (6. Mai 2015)

Das Teichlein ist nun 1 Jahr alt und ich habe vorhin ein wenig die Blätter rausgefischt die noch vom Herbst darin rummoderten. Jetzt feiern die Fische Party 

Es schaut aus als wäre alles gut angewachsen und auch ein ganz beachtlicher Schwarm __ Moderlieschen-Babys hat es ins neue Jahr geschafft! 

Richtig klares Wasser hatte ich noch nie, aber veralgt ist es auch nicht. Ich denke die Bewohner fühlen sich ganz wohl. 
Außer den Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen, welche ich eingesetzt habe, sind derzeit einige Libellenlarven zu finden, ein Molch ist zugezogen und die __ Schnecken kann ich gar nicht zählen, so viele sind es. 

Ich bin im Großen und Ganzen recht zufrieden mit meinem ersten Teichjahr. 

P. S. Könnt ihr mir sagen was das für eine __ Moos ist? Ist das gut, oder schlecht? Wächst überall mal so büschelweise...


----------



## Plätscher (6. Mai 2015)

Moin Skippy,

das ist __ Quellmoos und gehört zu den Guten


----------



## SKIPPI (6. Mai 2015)

Oh schön! Mir gefällt es nämlich auch! 

Heißt nur oft nichts, da ich mir auch grad wilden Rhabarber gepflanzt habe und alle die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen.


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2015)

Servus Ina



ina1912 schrieb:


> Eine wunderschöne Blüte, Susanne! Ist ja wirklich früh dran. Steht sie am Teich?
> 
> @Helmut
> Da warst Du ja riesig fleissig! wo ist denn Dein anderer Teich, oder wo liegt der neue im Verhältnis zum alten?
> lg ina



Habe ich leider überlesen 

  
Vom Balkon aufgenommen

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (6. Mai 2015)

Nun haste ne Teichlandschaft! Sieht toll aus! Eine Verbindung haben die beiden aber nicht miteinander oder?
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2015)

Eine Verbindung gibt es nicht, Ina.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (6. Mai 2015)

Na, ich dachte, womöglich ein Filterteich über Rohre verbunden... aber einer ist für die Fische und einer für Euch!


----------



## misudapi (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
@ Helmut, auf deinen Balkon würde ich öfters meinen Kaffee trinken. Bei den Ausblick!!!!   (meine Tochter wollte, dass ich dir noch den Smilie dahinter mache) hast aber auch verdient!!!

@ Petra, du wohnst ja gar nicht soooo weit von der Orchideenausstellung an 16.05 in Grugapark entfernt. Da bin ich dann so  Morgens bis Mittags als normale Besucherin.


So,ich habe aber noch was für euch.
Habe bei mir im Garten was gesehen, was eigendlich normal ist. 
 
  

Das ist eine  "Henne und Küken". Ich hab die nur immer über Ableger vermehrt. Bin nie auf die Idee gekommen das die auch blüht.
Und das tut sie auch  fleißig!!!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## pema (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo
@Gerd
Ländlich...na ja, aber auf jeden Fall grüner als die Herner Str..
@ Susanne
Ich war vor zwei Wochen auf der Pflanzenraritätenbörse im Grugapark (schon das dritte mal) - habe leider mein Geld schon da ausgegeben.
petra


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich sehe, der mai läßt alles sprießen - so auch bei mir. Gestern begann der __ Fieberklee zu blühen, ich hab' davon mal eine Gegenlichtaufnahme gemacht. Der Skimmer hat dank des Apfelbaums Vollbeschäftigung. Die erste __ iris blüht auch außerhalb vom Teich - wieso fällt mir da "Bartiris" ein ? gelb ist nicht nur am Teich die häufigste Blütenfarbe - __ Tulpen, Erbsenstrauch, __ Goldregen, __ Fingerkraut und Osterglocken (kurz vor dem Verblühen) sind da einige der Fleißigen.


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2015)

Im Moormini sind die Schachbrettblumen verblüht - dafür ist jetzt das __ Wollgras da 

      

...und im Garten ist der Bärlauch mit seiner Blüte fast durch,  Erdbeeren und Waldmeister
stehen in voller Blüte und der __ Flieder fängt gerade an:


----------



## SKIPPI (8. Mai 2015)

Mein Waldmeister wurde von der Minze überrannt


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hier kommen die versprochenen Bilder vom __ Hartriegel. Und alles, was sonst noch blüht....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Goldkaeferchen! 
Dein __ Hartriegel ist ja der helle Wahnsinn!  Wie alt ist er denn? Vllt lohnt es sich jetzt noch einen zu pflanzen, ohnedass man 20 jahre auf diesen Blütenflor warten muss...oder doch?

Ich hab noch mal ein paar Aufnahmen hochgeladen. Auf der ersten muss man schon sehr genau hinsehen, um was zu erkennen, ich wollte euch die vielen kleinen Minilibellenhüllen an den Binsenstängeln nicht vorenthalten. Das nächste ist die erste größere Exuvie, die ich in diesem Jahr entdeckt habe, evtl eine Segellibelle?
danach kommen noch ein paar Teich- und Blütenbilder...


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Und hier kommt der Rest...
              
lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo,Ina
gefällt mir sehr gut, Dein Teich und Garten, so wildromantisch. Deine blauen Stiefchen, meine Farbe!
Ja, bei dem __ Hartriegel mußt Du Dich schon ein bisschen gedulden, der steht jetzt ca. 18 Jahre, aber meine Magnolie hat auch ziemlich lange gebraucht , hat jetzt nach 7 Jahren die ersten Blüten! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2015)

Hi Ina

der __ Hartriegel könnte ein Cornus kousa "Satomi" sein

so lande dauert das gar net bis zum blühen. Ich hatte vor ca. 10 Jahren mal ein paar C. kousa gesät, mit 6 Jahren trug der den ich im Garten ausgepflanzt hab die ersten 3 "Blüten", mittlerweile ist er fast 4m hoch und steckt den zur selben Zeit mit 1m Höhe gekauften größenmäßig in den Sack - dafür hat der Sämling, da ja Wildform, halt deutlich weniger "Blüten", allerdings rotviolettes Herbstlaub wärend es beim gekauften eher unscheinbar fällt

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Ja Frank, es ist ein Satomi. Goldkäferchen hatte es schon verraten. .. der bräuchte sicher auch platz. Bei mir sind die Bedingungen nicht so ideal, aber versuchen würde ich es schon gerne.wir haben hier eine Baumschule mit wirklich großem  Angebot,  da hab ich letztes Jahr schon den hell blühenden gekauft, ich glaube er hiess milky way. Bei meiner Freundin ist der sehr gut gekommen, hoher Grundwasserspiegel und genug Platz und vor allem keine Nadelbäume rundum so wie bei mir.daher bin ich etwas unsicher, ob der bei mir was werden würde. 
Und danke fürs Kompliment, Käferchen! Ja wildromantisch ist  ne schöne Umschreibung. Andere würden sagen, sie kommt nicht mit Schneiden hinterher 
War ein Spaß,  natürlich soll das alles so! Oder besser, das kann nur so, da leider der klassische mediterrane Garten hier nicht geht.
Lg ina


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2015)

Hurra, die Tümpel kommen richtig in Gange 

Das __ Schilf hat einen ordentlichen Schuss getan, in Tümpel 1 fängt jetzt auch anderes an zu blühen, als
"nur" der Hahnenfuss und an beiden Tümpeln finden sich immer mehr Badegäste ein....
.... und die "Säufer" sind natürlich auch vertreten 

Tümpel 1:

       

Tümpel 2:

   

Badegäste:

     

"Säufer":

 


LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2015)

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder für Frank zum bestimmen  der  Pflanze


----------



## fermate (10. Mai 2015)

Hi, Totto, das könnte __ Gänsekresse sein.

Kirstin, die Perspektive von dem trinkenden Pferd ist Klasse. Superschön auch das Bild mit dem verknorzelten Ast.

Bei euch anderen blüht ja schon viel Verschiedenes, das ist hier noch nicht ganz so weit.
Macht nichts, da für blüht unser Apfelbaum um so üppiger.
    

Beim __ Fieberklee ist erst eine einzige Knospe aufgegangen.
  

Ein erstes Seerosenblatt hat die Wasseroberfläche erreicht und wurde prompt von den Lieschen belaicht. Dummerweise sind die Goldelritzen auch schon scharf auf dieses eine Blatt. 
  

Mein kleines Geplätscher läuft auch wieder. Eigentlich bräuchte ich noch nicht zu filtern, das Wasser ist ganz klar, aber ich höre es so gerne.
In der letzten Zeit habe ich regelmäßig aufschwimmende Algenwatte abgekäschert. Das wird jetzt täglich weniger, dafür legen die Unterwasserplfanzen langsam los. 
Käschern darf ich trotzdem noch, die vielen Flusen auf dem Wasser sind Weidensamen, im Moment ist alles voll davon.
  

Ja, so sieht es bei uns gerade aus.
Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Mai 2015)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Moin Skippy,
> 
> das ist __ Quellmoos und gehört zu den Guten



nee, kein Fontinalis antipyretica sondern sehr wahrscheinlich Leptodictyum riparium - die beiden werden gerne miteinander verwechselt

MfG Frank


----------



## sahnepraline (10. Mai 2015)




----------



## sahnepraline (10. Mai 2015)

Einige Fotos doppelt


----------



## sahnepraline (10. Mai 2015)

sahnepraline schrieb:


> Einige Fotos doppelt


und in Vollbild.... bin hier noch neu und muss mich erstmal mit den technischen Möglichkeiten dieser Seite vertraut machen. Viele Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## krallowa (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Bild vom Teich, Wasser klar, leider fehlen noch Pflanzen.
 

Und hier ein Bild vom Pflanzenfilter, schon gut bewachsen.


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2015)

sahnepraline schrieb:


> Einige Fotos doppelt


Alle doppelten Bilder sind gelöscht

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## koile (11. Mai 2015)

Mit der Blütenpracht Eurer Teiche kann ich noch nicht mithalten, 

dafür mal eine Nachtaufnahme.


----------



## SKIPPI (11. Mai 2015)

Mensch, krallowa, das hat sich aber schon toll entwickelt bei dir!


----------



## koile (12. Mai 2015)

Aber auch am Tag kann sich mein Teich sehen lassen .


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2015)

In Tümpel 1 "tobt die Kaulquappe" und das (Algen)Chaos nimmt ungehindert seinen Lauf:


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2015)

habe ich wenigstens eine Entschuldigung, warum ich faul sein MUSS 

aber die Fische und der __ Wasserläufer fühlen sich trotz Algenschwemme wohl:


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2015)

....damit die Algen das flache Gewässer nicht "umbringen", lasse ich also alle paar Tage 
fleissig Wasser zulaufen....
      


....und dann sieht es schon wieder ganz nett aus


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2015)

In Tümpel 2 ist überhaupt nichts los mit Algen - der sieht ganz von selbst gut aus


----------



## Tanny (13. Mai 2015)

Am Moorbeet fänt die Scheincalla an zu blühen 

  

....und noch diese kleine, gelbe Blüte, die ich nicht kenne:


----------



## lopez (20. Mai 2015)

Im Filtergraben u. rundherum tut sich einiges...

  Lg Leo


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2015)

Nach einer intensiven Gewitternacht haben sich heute wieder alle Kaulquappen im sechtene Wasser zum Sonnenbad getroffen: 

      

und die Tümpel blühen und gedeihen:

Tümpel 1

  

Tümpel 2

  

Im Moormini ist eine neue Blüte erschienen: 

  

und im Strandmini ebenfalls....und der Beinwell hat sich enorm vermehrt: 

    

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Das im Moormini ist ein Geranium. .. da jin ich gerade dabei, mir eine Sammlung verschiedener Sorten anzulegen, sehr hübsch!  Und wie heisst die weiß blühende UW-Pflanze mit den länglichen Seerosen ähnlichen Blättern?  Die hab ich eben schon in einem anderen Beitrag von jemandem bewundert...
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (20. Mai 2015)

ich muss gestehen, dass ich das schon wieder vergessen hatte. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich das schon einmal gefragt 

Da bekam ich von Totto folgende ANtwort: 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ist wohl eine __ Wasserähre könnte _Aponogeton distachyos _sein. Meine ist Rosa mit einem roten Blatt.....ist aber nicht richtig gut am kommen.



Das war in diesem thread: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...nen-miniteich-gebaut.41602/page-2#post-466054

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Ah genau, das war auch hier in diesem Thema,  Beitrag #229 von Lopez, der hat diese Pflanze auch gezeigt.


----------



## lopez (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina!
  Ja das ist eine __ Wasserähre, steht bei mir seit einem Jahr. Hat sich gut entwickelt u. es kommen heuer einige Jungpflanzen!
Die sehr schöne Pflanze blüht jetzt u. im Herbst wieder bis zum ersten Frost!  Hab sie im Filtergraben auf ca 40 bis 50 cm Tiefe. 

Lg Leo


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2015)

lopez schrieb:


> Hab sie im Filtergraben auf ca 40 bis 50 cm Tiefe.


dito
Hatte bei mir auch schon die erste Blüte


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Lopez, die ist ja wirklich sehr hübsch! Hab ich aber noch nie gesehen, schon garnicht im Handel... ist die sehr selten?
lg ina


----------



## lopez (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina!
  Ob sie selten ist weiss ich nicht so genau. Man sieht sie nicht so häufig. 
Habe sie bei Naturagart bestellt  Empfindlich kommt sie mir nicht vor, vor einem Jahr hab ich 2 Pflanzen gesetzt, heuer kommen 5 -6 neue!
In Wasserpflanzengärtnereien wirst sie sicher bekommen
Mir gefällt daran, das sie fast das ganze Jahr blüht!
Lg Leo


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2015)

Echt? So ein Dauerblüher? Dann brauch ich auch so eine!


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2015)

4-6 Euro Bei E-Bay und auch anderen wie naturgar etc. Einfach __ Wasserähre ins Google hacken


----------



## sahnepraline (21. Mai 2015)

Seerosenknospen und jede Menge Laich von den Molchen...


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
dieser alljährliche thread bringt doch immer wieder neue Anregungen ! Ich stelle wieder von mir ein paar aktuelle Bilder ein. Dieses Jahr hatten wir ja wiederholt einen sehr milden Winter, der dem Pflanzenwachstum sichtlich gut getan hat. Meine Schwanenblumen haben sich sichtbar erholt, und ich werde in den nächsten Wochen einige Blüen haben (letztes Jahr waren es gerade mal zwei Triebe, die eine Blüte produziert haben). Auch wenn mein "Fischfolk" hier und da mal Triebe durchbeißt, war das nicht die Hauptursache. Heuer musste ich schon fleißig jäten, weil Quecke, __ Sumpfziest und Co. meine __ Seggen bedrängen. Der Felberich ist ebenso "umtriebig", und hat es in den Bodenfilter geschafft. Er hält sich jedoch angenehm zurück, und wird daher geduldet. Genau so fleißig war die __ Wasserminze, die ich erst letztes Jahr gepflanzt hatte.
Die Fische zu beobachten ist ebenso eine Freude. Von den ursprünglich vier gekauften Sonnenbarschen habe ich nich drei, und zwei mittlerweile sehr imposante Fische davon sind in "Laichstimmung". Insgesamt hat sich der Bestand nur wenig vergrößert, dafür habe ich viele große Exemplare im Teich, was mir sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Mai 2015)

War wieder ein bisschen fleißig.   
Bzw. bessere Hälfte wollte Sitzplatz


----------



## Tanny (24. Mai 2015)

In den Tümpeln wächst und gedeiht es und auch immer mehr Blüten lassen sich sehen 

Tümpel 1:

             
Tümpel 2:


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2015)

Servus

Gestern und vorgestern hatte es sehr viel geregnet und heute ist endlich wieder die Sonne heraus gekommen.

  
größere Ansicht

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## sahnepraline (25. Mai 2015)

Alles wächst und das Wasser wird von Tag zu Tag klarer.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Mai 2015)




----------



## S.Reiner (25. Mai 2015)

Mann Heut braucht Frauschen  aber  na endlich


----------



## Vasko81 (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Tottoabs,

der Sitzplatz im Sand ist eine super coole Idee! Strandflair pur!


----------



## misudapi (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
wir hatten Besuch.
      
Das Tier habe ich unten links an Holzzaun gesehen. So groß wie mein Daumen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2015)

Eine Maus Susanne ?

Leider kann man es nicht sehr gut erkennen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2015)

Bei uns ist es irgendwie im Moment sehr rosa, ganz ohne rosa Brille.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2015)

Servus Annett

Schaut nach __ Akelei aus der Ferne aus ???

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## misudapi (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ja,
es ist eine kleine Maus mit großen Füßen. Hat die sich die Samen der Vergissmeinicht schmecken lassen.
Und Annett, 
deine Pflanzen, sind das diese hier?
  
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2015)

*Hohler  Lerchensporn* (_Corydalis cava_) ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## misudapi (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 
die Pflanze die ich rein gestellt habe, ist die Kuckucks-Lichtnelke. Die blüht jetzt voll bei mir am Teich. Den Hohlen __ Lerchensporn hätte ich gerne.
Aber die Blühtezeit ist, glaub ich vorbei und die Pflanze zieht sicht danach wieder ein.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2015)

Danke Susanne fürs Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Ich habe am Teich nur die Weiße Variante der Kuckucks-Lichtnelke.
Wenn sie blüht stell ich mal ein Foto ein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2015)

Genau. Auf dem Uferwall wuchern Kuckuckslichtnelken in vorwiegend rosa. Vier weiße Pflanzen sind im Laufe der Zeit dazwischen aufgetaucht.


----------



## misudapi (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt einen neuen Lieblingplatz an Teich. Auf den Boden direkt an Rand. Dann hab ich diesen Blick.
  

Ach Helmut,
was machst du denn mit den Samen der weisen Kukskuks-Lichtnelke? Die sammelst du doch bestimmt oder ?!?  Wir kömmten ja einen Samentausch machen.
Rosa gegen weis.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## sahnepraline (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Meine Seerose blüht!!! Ist das schön. Wie sie heißt, weiß ich nicht.... Vielleicht Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Mai 2015)

Hi Praline,

Google mal nach "__ Marliacea Chromatella"

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2015)

Servus Susanne



misudapi schrieb:


> ( .... )
> 
> Ach Helmut,
> was machst du denn mit den Samen der weisen Kukskuks-Lichtnelke? Die sammelst du doch bestimmt oder ?!?  Wir kömmten ja einen Samentausch machen.
> ...



Leider habe ich sie noch nicht entdeckt ... bei uns ist alles immer ein bisserl später drann.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## sahnepraline (31. Mai 2015)

Hi Frank. Vielen Dank.


----------



## ina1912 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo,  kleines update von Ende Mai:
          
lg ina


----------



## PeterW (31. Mai 2015)

Hi,

heute mal ein kleines Video vom aktuellen Zustand, viel Spaß.




_View: http://youtu.be/htG8aKd_py8_


Gruß
Peter


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
aktuell ist mein Teich in einer Grünphase (bis auf eine gelbe __ Iris, und Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, zwei neue Pflanzen). Dafür wird der "__ Wasserdost" bald loslegen. Mein Filterschacht wuchert immer mehr zu, ich hab' jetzt im Mai schon einiges aussägen müssen (__ Hartriegel, __ Bergahorn, __ Weißdorn). Die Schnittzeit habe ich bewußt gewählt, um den Neuaustrieb nicht zu beschleunigen. Im Sommer werde ich dann mit der Gartenschere lichten, um das Wachstum in Form zu bringen. Zu meiner Freude habe ich das zweite Mal ein Blaumeisenpärchen im Nistkasten (mein Garten ist eine Grenze zwischen einer Kohlmeisenschar aus der immergrünen Welt der Wacholder, Lebensbäume und einiger Eiben, __ Tannen etc in der Siedlung, und der Welt der gefiederten Bewohner der Windschutzstreifen am Feldrand).
Sehr auffällig dieses Jahr sind die vielen kleinen (Kreuz-?)__ spinnen, beinahe täglich kann man so ein Schauspiel entdecken.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

kleines Update von und um den Teich


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

Teil 2 
                  
Die Pfingstrose ist ein absoluter Nachzügler, die anderen sind teilweise schon seit 2 Monaten abgeblüht.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

Und jetzt noch etwas vom Sonntags Ausflug, gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Grau- und __ Fischreiher?
Hier mal 2 von 10 aus dem Landwehrkanal / Berlin von der Brückenrundfahrt.
    
Und noch was vom Samstag von der Koishow.
        

LG René


----------



## lollo (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

es gibt Grau und Silberreiher (weiß) beides sind __ Fischreiher.


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Troll!
Deine weisse Wasseriris ist ja ein Traum! Ist das die selbstgezogene?
lg ina


----------



## geoigl (1. Juni 2015)

So sieht es IN meinem Teich 2015 aus!!


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Troll!
> Deine weisse Wasseriris ist ja ein Traum! Ist das die selbstgezogene?
> lg ina


Hallo Ina, von der sind die Samen, ja

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juni 2015)

Toll! Würdest Du eine vielleicht im Tausch gegen was anderes abgeben?
lg ina


----------



## Moonlight (1. Juni 2015)

Das sind die einzigen Bilder die ich recht aktuell habe.
Muss die Tage mal welche machen ...wenn das Wetter passt. Regenbilder will ja niemand sehen


----------



## lopez (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo im Sommer aus Österreich!
Bei schönem Wetter macht es halt noch mehr Freude!
lg Leo


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo miteinander! 
Heute will ich Euch __ Wollgras und __ Iris im Morgenlicht zeigen, ausserdem den aktuellen Stand im Pflanzenfilterteich, wo die Iris doppelt so groß sind ( da sieht man, vieviel Dünger meine Fische produzieren). Die letzten beiden Bilder sind die Iris im Fischteich, dort blüht auch eine einzige kleine blaue..
              
lg ina


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ina,

Deine __ Iris sind ja wirklich riesig, besonders gefällt mir die blaue.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2015)

Danke Elfriede!  Die kleine blaue ist glaube ich eine Sumpfiris, die es in vielen Farben gibt. Blätter sind nur 20-30 cm, deutlich klekner als diegelbe Wasseriris. Die hat schon normal Blätter um 50cm, im Filterteich sicher um die 100cm.
lg ina


----------



## sahnepraline (7. Juni 2015)

So sieht es bei mir aus der Teich besteht jetzt seit knapp 6 Wochen und das Wasser klärt sich, die Fische fühlen sich wohl und kleine Minimolche wuseln zu Tausenden durch den Teich, Fischlaich haben wir auch schon entdeckt und überall grünt und blüht es.
Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag.
_


_




_View: http://youtu.be/p4BV9_-33fU_

_

_


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2015)

An den Tümpeln kommen neue Blüten hervor 
(  abgesehen von der Algenblüte...) ...und Algen fischen gestaltet sich immer noch 
schwierig, weil ständig neue Kaulquappen nachschlüpfen....

Tümpel 1: 

                

Tümpel 2:


----------



## sahnepraline (7. Juni 2015)

Ich bin gerade noch einmal schnell durch den Garten gewuselt, um den Rasensprenger umzustellen...das Wetter ist ja prima hier in Berlin. Habe schnell noch ein paar Bildchen von einigen Blumen gemacht. Jetzt geht es ja erst richtig los. Freue mich, dass alles schön angewachsen ist, da die meisten Pflanzen mehrere Wochen in Kübeln wegen des Teichbaus ihr Dasein fristen mussten. Sie habe es alle überlebt und gedeihen prächtig, wenn auch etwas verzögert.
Liebe Abendgrüße , Manu


----------



## SKIPPI (8. Juni 2015)

Der neue "Muschelfilter" leistet ganze Arbeit!


----------



## pema (8. Juni 2015)

jetzt wird es Sommer
im Teich und um den Teich herum.
 

 

 

 

  

 Ebenso im Moorbeet.

 

 

 

 

petra


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2015)

Sahnepraline und Ina konnte ich nicht gucken, die Bilder dauern zu lange 
Pema, Deine gingen ganz gut 
Mein Teich sah vorgestern noch so aus :
    
Im Tiefenbereich ca. 30 cm dicker,stinkender Modder.
      
Die Fischlis umquartiert in 2,60 x 60 Pool 
Haben es aber alle gut überstanden


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Jo,
dann aber 'ran und wieder befüllt das Ganze ! Meine Grünphase im Teich geht langsam ihrem Ende entgegen, die __ Gauklerblumen haben schon mal angefangen. Ganz besonders freut es mich, dass das breitblättrige __ Wollgras langsam vorwärts kommt.


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2015)

Rolf, 
die Fische sind schon wieder in ihrer alten Heimat 
Hab dem Wasser einen Tag Zeit gegeben, sich ein wenig zu erwärmen. 
Gottseidank hat die Sonne mitgespielt


----------



## Tanny (12. Juni 2015)

Heute hatte ich wunderschöne Spiegelungen auf dem glasklaren Tümpel 1:


----------



## lopez (12. Juni 2015)

Die __ Libellen sind jetzt richtig munter! Hab sicher 5-6 verschiedene am Teich!

Lg Leo


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2015)

Endlich zeigen sich die Blüten der Teichrose und das Wasser lädt zum Baden ein. Wenn nicht noch etwas Mulm am Boden  wäre.

      
Und das ganze ohne Hokus Pokus

LG René


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rene,
das Wetter der letzten Tage hat meinem Teich doch ein wenig zugesetzt. Dennoch habe ich weiterhin klares Wasser bis zum Grund, und schöne Stunden beim Beobachten des Teichs erlebt.


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

Ein paar weitere Blüten haben sich in Tümpel 1 gezeigt  

          
...es wird wieder der reinste Dschungel.....

  

und glasklares Wasser lässt die Kaulquappen, die teilweise auch schon vorne kleine Beinchen haben, super erkennen:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2015)

Hi,

in meinem Amphibienteich wird langsam das __ Blutauge (Potentilla palustris) extrem invasiv. Die Sämlinge wachsen auch schon zu hunderten überall am Wasserrand auf dem Kunstrasen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Frank, 
 das habe ich auch i Tümpel - Danke, jetzt weiss ich endlich, wie das heisst 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2015)

@ Kirstin
Ich beneide dich um deine Schwanenblumen, meine stehen schon seit 4 Jahren nur dumm rum...ohne jemals geblüht zu haben.
@ Frank
Aber schön sind sie dennoch.
petra


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

Am Moormini hat jetzt tatsächlich eine der fleischfressenden Pflanzen eine Blüte geschoben, 
obwohl ich eigentlich dachte, sie sei eingegangen, weil sie so braun aussah im Frühjahr 

    

 außerdem ist am Strandmini ein Drache eingewandert


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2015)

Diesmal ein paar Fischbilder, wenn nur nicht das Wasser so häßlich wäre.
                

LG René


----------



## Lyliana (19. Juni 2015)

Hässliches Wasser?! .... Komm mal rüber ich zeig dir hässliches Wasser


----------



## Lyliana (19. Juni 2015)

Ich hab da auch so eine schöne Ecke im//am Teich. Die ist so richtig schön zugewuchert. Von Außen und Innen, alles ganz von alleine. So ist das schön. 
    Die Algen gab´s von der Natur gratis dazu. 

Und das wächst am Rand  die wuchsen letztes Jahr, drei Meter weiter vorne und ich hatte schon Angst sie kommen dies Jahr nicht. Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr kommen sie wieder.


----------



## Tanny (19. Juni 2015)

@Lyliana 
 und zum Ernten gehst Du schwimmen 

Sieht klasse aus!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (19. Juni 2015)

Ja da besorg ich mir ein Mini-Paddelboot, für die kalten Sommer, wie jetzt. 

Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, wenn das “Ufer“ von meinem Pflanzenfilter in den Teich wächst und somit dem Betonrand versteckt.


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
Hier mal ein Aktuelles Bild von meinem kleinen Zwischen Becken ......


----------



## Tanny (20. Juni 2015)

Heute habe ich die Tannenwedel im Tümpel entdeckt


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
der Teich bewächst sich immer mehr, selbst die nicht besandete Ufermatte auf meinem schmalen Rand von der "Badewanne" zum Teich. Im Pflanzenbereich kann man schon gar nicht mehr erkennen, wo freie Wasserfläche ist. Mein neues Profilbild habe ich auch am Teich entdeckt - es hat sich also mal wieder ein Frosch an den Teich verirrt. Die Katzen freuts - ihn vermutlich weniger.


----------



## lachdoch (21. Juni 2015)

Mein Teich ist erst im April 2015 fertig gestellt


----------



## pema (21. Juni 2015)

Gefällt mir...aber warum hast du das Netz jetzt darüber gespannt?
petra


----------



## Ida17 (21. Juni 2015)

Hi! 

Ich bin neu hier und habe erst seit diesem Jahr mir den Wunsch Gartenteich erfüllt  
Eure Teiche sind super schön und echte Anregungskünstler! *top*


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2015)

Jetzt brennt die Fackel


----------



## lachdoch (21. Juni 2015)

lachdoch schrieb:


> Mein Teich ist erst im April 2015 fertig gestellt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 148303


Das Netz spanne ich wegen dem Fischreier


----------



## lachdoch (22. Juni 2015)

Ich meinte natürlich Fischreiherda haben wir hier leider einige


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2015)

Update Juni 2015: der Urwald wächst und die Krebsscheren sind oben angekommen.
 

 

 

 

Und unsere 'Neuanschaffung'...der Trend geht zum Drittteich
 

Nur was für eine Seerose wir da haben (einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul), wissen wir leider nicht...vielleicht ihr?

 

petra


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Juni 2015)

Das sind wieder total schöne Bilder.

Wie lange haben denn deine Krebsscheren gebraucht um nach oben zu wandern?  @pema Ich nehme an, die wohnen schon etwas länger in deinem Teich?
ich habe im Mai welche eingesetzt und die halten sich noch etwas bedeckt, also mit ca. 20 cm Wasser, aber sie scheinen immerhin noch am Leben zu sein.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2015)

Ganz tolle Bilder Petra 

Der Neue ist sehr hübsch 
Gefällt mir ausgezeichnet

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juni 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Urwald wächst


Das __ Laichkraut gefällt mir.


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Beate,
die sind jetzt seit vier Jahren im Teich und sind letztes Jahr das erste mal hoch gekommen...also Geduld.
petra


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Juni 2015)

Okeeeee.
Danke Petra. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das so lange braucht, aber gut Ding will wohl Weile haben. Dann schau ich ihnen halt noch ne Weile beim unterwasserwachsen zu.


----------



## pema (24. Juni 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das so lange braucht


Zumindest bei mir - und die, die jetzt oben sind, sind die Urenkel der ersten Krebsscheren, die ich rein getan habe.
petra


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Juni 2015)

Ah stimmt, Krebsscheren kindeln und ziehen sich über den Winter zurück. Dann bin ich auf jeden Fall mal gespannt wie es weitergeht und werde das mal ein paar Jährchen beobachten. Was man halt immer so macht am Teich, nä?


----------



## geoigl (25. Juni 2015)

kleine und große Fische!


----------



## Tanny (27. Juni 2015)

und wieder blüht was Neues in Tümpel 1: 

  

Das Wasser ist trotz steigender Temperaturen glasklar - wenn man mal 
von der handvoll abgestorbener Algenreste absieht, die die Quappen übrig gelassen haben 

      

In Tümpel 2 blüht noch gar nichts - aber alles steht in den Startlöchern


----------



## Rody (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen bin neu !!

Bin grade dabei meinen Terrasse mit Teich - Becken zu bauen .
hab schon mal paar Bilder gemacht wie der  Stand ist am 28.06.15 .

MFG Rody


----------



## jolantha (28. Juni 2015)

Nach der Großreinigung normalisiert sich bei mir auch wieder Alles. 
Dank vieler netter Mitglieder habe ich nun auch wieder Pflanzen, die ich teilweise im Teich und in Maurerkübeln habe. 
Die kleinen Krebsscheren dürfen erst einmal in Ruhe wachsen, und kommen später in den Teich . 
Das Eisen flockt langsam aus, und meine Filterschwämme sind täglich voll davon . 
Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich das Glitzern der Wasseroberfläche beim Fotografieren weg bekommen kann . 

       
20 Nachwuchskinder durften bei mir bleiben, 40 haben eine neue Heimat gefunden.
      
Ringsherum muß ich wohl doch mal auslichten


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2015)

Rody schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen bin neu !!
> 
> Bin grade dabei meinen Terrasse mit Teich - Becken zu bauen .
> hab schon mal paar Bilder gemacht wie der  Stand ist am 28.06.15 .
> ...


Hallo Rody, 
Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverückten 
Kannst du dein Bauvorhaben in einem separaten Thread etwas vorstellen?

LG René


----------



## Rody (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rene

wo soll ich denn machen .

MFG Rody


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2015)

Wie wäre es hier : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/mein-teich-und-ich.63/
Einfach einen neuen Beitrag erstellen. 
LG René


----------



## misudapi (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo
hatte entlich mal wieder Zeit zum fotografieren.


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juni 2015)

Hi Susanne! So gings mir heut auch, bei mir siehts sogar ähnlich aus!
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2015)

Servus



jolantha schrieb:


> Leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich das Glitzern der Wasseroberfläche beim Fotografieren weg bekommen kann .



Welche Kamera ?
Welches Objektiv ?

Polfilter ... ob _Zirkular_ oder _Linear_ hängt von der Kamera ab.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
kurz vor dem Wochenende hat jemand eine blühende Seerose aus dem Teich gerissen, und an einer zweiten kurz vor der Blüte "abgebissen" . Da noch über fünf knospen an die Oberfläche gekommen sind, stört das zum Glück nicht wirklich. Das Wasser ist klar geblieben, und wärmt langsam wieder auf. Der Pflanzenwuchs ist kurz vorm Höhepunkt.


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> Welche Kamera ?
> Welches Objektiv ?
> Polfilter ... ob _Zirkular_ oder _Linear_ hängt von der Kamera ab.
> ...



Danke Helmut, 
nett gemeint von Dir, Du solltest aber eine kleine Doofe nach so etwas nicht fragen 
Ich habe einen " Fotografierapparat " , eine Nikon Coolpix L 27, easy Auto Mode . 
( wegen des Po(o)lfilters werde ich jetzt nicht herumalbern , aber hab ich nicht, )
Das Objektiv hat lediglich einen 5 fachen Zoom.


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub das ist so was


----------



## pema (29. Juni 2015)

Ich befürchte mal, an das Objektiv  kannst du keinen *Pol*arisations*filter *anschrauben.( es sei denn, bei Canon haben die Kleinen auch ein Gewinde am Objektiv.)
Aber so ein Polfilter ist auch kein Allheilmittel( ). Ich habe mir einen vor einem Jahr geleistet...aber ehrlich: den großen Unterschied habe ich leider nicht sehen können und jetzt vergammelt er in meiner Fototasche...aber vielleicht hole ich ihn jetzt mal wieder raus (ihr habt mich gerade daran erinnert)
petra


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2015)

Liebe Petra, nur aufschrauben reicht nicht. Du musst ihn auch passend einstellen...


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Juni 2015)

lotta, nik, Elfriede und 6 anderen gefällt das.Ups.....vielleicht sollte ich das Foto unter den Sommerbildern einstellen ?

Und schon bewertet ? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/photo-contests/meine-schönsten-frühlingsfotos-2015.1/


----------



## ikke (29. Juni 2015)

Alles nur Chaos.


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2015)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist so was



Stimmt !!  !!


----------



## Michael H (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo
@ikke , deine Terrasse find ichToll , hät da nur Angst wenn ich auf die Terrasse gehen würde das ich ein Steinchen Verrücke oder was Schmutzig mache .....


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2015)

Mein Bachlauf, derzeit gut bewachsen:
 

Miniteichübergang links, zum "großen" Teich rechts:

 

Ein, vor 2 Wochen, neu entstandener "Minimini",
eigentlich 90 Liter Mauerkasten, ohne in den Teichkreislauf integriert zu sein.
Mal ein Versuch um zu sehen,
was passiert,
wenn ein nur mit Pflanzen und Sand besetztes Becken,
ausschließlich über Regenwasseraustausch,
sich selber überlassen bleibt:
     

Koikumpels :
      

Gesamtansicht (mehr oder weniger ):


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2015)

Eine neue Blüte ist im Tümpel 1 erschienen:


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2015)

Schaut nach Seekanne aus ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2015)

Danke Helmut 

das finde ich ja spannend.
Die habe ich zumindest in den letzten Jahren nie bewusst wahrgenommen - nehme also an, dass es sie da noch nicht gab.
Im von Dir verlinkten Lexikon steht: mittlerer Nährstoffbedarf.

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass mein Tümpel 1 offensichtlich sein Nährstoffangebot "besser in den Griff kriegt" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Liebe Petra, nur aufschrauben reicht nicht. Du musst ihn auch passend einstellen...


Ich weiß Christine...
Nur wenn man's erst gar nicht aufschrauben kann, muss man das mit dem Einstellen des Polfilters auch nicht mehr erwähnen....
petra


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2015)

Bine,
endlich mal ein Koichteich, der auch mir gefallen würde. Der Bachlauf und das neue Minibecken (ein paar mehr davon passen doch bestimmt auch noch in den Garten) ergänzen den natürlichen Eindruck des großen Teiches.
petra


----------



## lotta (30. Juni 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Bine,
> ... und das neue Minibecken (ein paar mehr davon passen doch bestimmt auch noch in den Garten) ergänzen den natürlichen Eindruck des großen Teiches.
> petra



Hi Petra
Ja, ich arbeite immer wieder dran

Danke für das Kompliment.
Bine


----------



## Dr.J (30. Juni 2015)

Hier mal aktuelle Bilder von meinen Teich. Bitte beachtet die Algen am Rand ned


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2015)

Der Strandmini ist gerade so zugewuchert, dass man kaum noch Wasser sehen kann.
Aber __ Frösche und __ Molche fühlen sich da immer noch wohl und der Mini hat den Vorteil, dass
er sich trotz seiner geringen Größe nicht so schnell erwärmt: 

  

...und die gedeihen im Moormini:


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juli 2015)

Hi,

so.

            

Die Pflanzenteiche sind so zu gewuchert, das wir da diesen Herbst erst mal bei müssen. Da gibt es so gesehn grad keinen Anfang oder ein Ende...................


----------



## Michael H (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo

Geiler Koromo


----------



## Rayeddie (1. Juli 2015)




----------



## Olli.P (1. Juli 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Geiler Koromo


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Juli 2015)

Der Garten


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Juli 2015)

Jetzt aber oder ???


----------



## Michael H (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo

@Rayeddie . Ich klau gerade mal ein Bild von dir .
Was ist das für eine Pflanze ..?
Wie Heißt die ...?


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juli 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Pflanze ..?


Ich tippe mal auf eine Mimulus Hybride......also eine Gauklerblume


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2015)

Hi Michael,

das ist wie Torsten schrieb ne __ Gauklerblumen-hybride. Als Mimulus "Tigrinus" oder Mimulus "Tigrinus grandiflora" recht oft als Samen zur Aussaat als Sommerblume (einjährig)anzutreffen

bei mir im Teich wird's Wasser nach nun 8 Wochen Trockenheit immer weniger. Die erste Seerose sitzt bald auf dem Trockenen. Ich hoffe es gibt bald mal ordentlich da meine Pumpe für den Brunnen defekt ist


----------



## lotta (4. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ... bei mir im Teich wird's Wasser nach nun 8 Wochen Trockenheit immer weniger. Die erste Seerose sitzt bald auf dem Trockenen. Ich hoffe es gibt bald mal ordentlich da meine Pumpe für den Brunnen defekt ist



Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte,
hast Du keine Möglichkeit Deinem Teich normales Leitungswasser zuzuführen, oder machst Du das aus einem bestimmten Grund nicht?
Benötigen Deine Fische nicht hin und wieder eine Frischwasserzufuhr?

Die Vegetation an Deinem Teich gefällt mir sehr gut
Gruß Bine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juli 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte,
> hast Du keine Möglichkeit Deinem Teich normales Leitungswasser zuzuführen, oder machst Du das aus einem bestimmten Grund nicht?



sind immerhin an die 35.000-40.000l die nachgefüllt werden müssen

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (5. Juli 2015)

Morsche


Hab dann mal wieder ein bissel Eingepflanzt ....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
hier mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2015)

Servus

Der 40iger ist geknackt ...
  

Und der Kleine Teich (Pflanzenteich im Schatten) hat die 20°C Wassertemp. (5-10cm Tiefe) gerade erreicht.
Der Große Teich (Schwimmteich in voller Sonne) hat 26°C Wassertemp. (60cm Tiefe).

Wie schauts bei Euch aus ?

Und um bei Thema zu bleiben ...
  

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

An Tümpel 2 blühen die __ Binsen:

 

und dann sind da noch die: 

Tümpel 1   /   Tümpel 2


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die erste Seerose sitzt bald auf dem Trockenen. Ich hoffe es gibt bald mal ordentlich


Also ich weiß nicht wie es in deiner Ecke aus sieht. Dein Regentanz hat auf jeden Fall bei uns eingeschlagen Frank .... mein Teich ist voll. 
Wasserspiegel ist ca. 10 cm über dem Rasen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2015)

Hi Torsten,

ich war heut am Baggersee und sah stundenlang schwarze Wolken Richtung Heimatort ziehen. Hat aber nur 12l Regen gegeben dafür ne ordentliche Ladung Hagelkörner von 3cm Durchmesser.
Folge: im Teich fehlen immer noch 25cm Wasser dafür sind aber alle Seerosenblätter zerschoßen - ich hoffe nur es hat die ganzen __ Seerosenblattkäfer/-larven gleich mit erschlagen

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (5. Juli 2015)

Nach heißen 35°C heute, sah es vor einer halben Sunde bei uns am Teich so aus:


----------



## Pammler (6. Juli 2015)

Wieviel Grad hat dein Teichwasser?


----------



## lotta (6. Juli 2015)

Hey Torsten
Gestern endlich die 22°C Marke geknackt


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

Neue Blüten in den Gewässern: 

Im Strandmini
  

In Tümpel 1


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2015)

Meine Teichrandrosen erschlagen sich bald gegenseitig mit Blüten


----------



## lopez (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo!

    Den Seerosen taugt das warme Wasser, 26°, baden,baden,baden.....!

  Lg aus heissem Oberösterreich Leo


----------



## Pammler (7. Juli 2015)

So sieht es 2015 bei meinem Teich aus.


----------



## Tanny (7. Juli 2015)

Und wieder blüht was Neues in Tümpel 1: 
    

und die Goldelritzen scheinen irgendetwas Schmackhaftes von den Schwimmblattunterseiten 
zu futtern:


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> und die Goldelritzen scheinen irgendetwas Schmackhaftes von den Schwimmblattunterseiten
> zu futtern:


Nein, die futtern nicht, die pflegen ihre Eier. Guck mal unter ein Blatt.


----------



## Tanny (7. Juli 2015)

Oh, danke  
das wusste ich gar nicht. 
Ist ja klasse, dann habe ich demnächst wieder einen Tümpel randvoll mit "rot"


----------



## Tanny (8. Juli 2015)

am Moormini blüht wieder was: 

  


und die __ Himbeere, die direkt neben dem Moormini steht, hat sich jetzt schon 
bis zur Pflanztreppe ausgebreitet und trägt gigantisch 
(die hat, bevor des das Moorbeet gab immer gemickert - jetzt explodiert sie förmlich  )

  

und in Tümpel 1 sind diese blauen Blumen jetzt alle am Start:


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> am Moormini blüht wieder was


Nur falls es dich interessiert:
das ist eine Geraniumart.


Tanny schrieb:


> und in Tümpel 1 sind diese blauen Blumen jetzt alle am Start


 __ Hechtkraut
petra


----------



## Tanny (8. Juli 2015)

@Petra  Danke ...wird sofort beschriftet......damit auch ich es endlich mal lerne


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2015)

Aber gerne doch
Beschriften ist allerdings vielleicht etwas übertrieben.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juli 2015)

lopez schrieb:


> Leo


Was haben wir da den für eine Schönheit.


lopez schrieb:


>


Gibt es dazu auch einen Namen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2015)

Hi Torsten,

"__ James Brydon"

ich habe nun auch endlich mit dem Seerosenlink den Du angehangen hattes rausgefunden was meine ehemals als "__ Attraction" gekaufte ist (die deiner "Gloriosa" etwas ähnlich sieht aber fast doppelt so großé Blüten hat). Es ist ne "Conqueror"

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2015)

Letzte Nacht und heute den ganzen Tag gab es immer wieder richtig heftige Regenschauer, 

 die Tümpel sind randvoll!!!

Tümpel 1:

       


Tümpel 2:


----------



## jolantha (9. Juli 2015)

Kirstin, das gefällt mir richtig gut, mit Deinen Tümpeln


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2015)

...und so sah es heute neben den Teichen aus.....

Schleswig Holstein im Sommer 2015...........oder war es Herbst  


  

ne Datum sagt:


----------



## geoigl (10. Juli 2015)

ein paar Fotos vom letzten WE


----------



## herdsch (10. Juli 2015)

Richtig toll !! genau so muss es aussehen !


----------



## geoigl (10. Juli 2015)

danke! ja der Teich macht heuer große Freude! Ist jetzt die 4 Saison, bin heuer voll zufrieden!!

lg


----------



## herdsch (10. Juli 2015)

Das glaube ich Dir, er sieht ja auch echt perfekt aus ! Und richtig viele schöne Seerosen ;-))


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 
An unserem Teich fängt nun das __ Hechtkraut in rosa und blau an zu blühen, aber auch ein paar Seerosen gibt es
          
lg ina


----------



## lopez (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo Torsten!

  Ja , das ist eine __ James Brydon! Erst vor ca 6 Wochen gepflanzt.

   Lg Leo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...und so sah es heute neben den Teichen aus.....
> 
> Schleswig Holstein im Sommer 2015...........oder war es Herbst
> 
> ...



blas die Wolken mal nach Mittelhessen runter. Hier wollen Kühe auch mal wieder duschen (und ich brauch wieder Wasser in meinem Teich)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (11. Juli 2015)

ich habe ganz doll gepustet und jetzt habe ich 
........

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo!  Bei uns heut auch viel Sonnenschein, kein gutes Fotolicht, aber ich hab trotzdem welche gemacht:
        
ein Dschungel, bei dem ich mit dem Auslichten kaum hinterher komme. Die Irisblätter im Pflanzenfiltet si d so gross wie ich! Und die Fische sind trotz der Wärme ausgesprochen hungrig. Sie folgen mir auf Schritt und Tritt, wenn ich um den Teich gehe, und betteln. Und mir scheint, dass sie in den letzten Wochen mächtig zugelegt haben.
lg ina


----------



## Ralli (12. Juli 2015)

Nach fast genau einem Jahr sind die Anlaufschwierigkeiten mit dem neuen Teich fast im Griff.
Aktuell schaut es so aus:


----------



## Ralli (12. Juli 2015)

Die Pflanzen könnten etwas üppiger sein und die Fischlein etwas enthaltsamer...


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2015)

Ralli, 
ist doch richtig schön geworden. .


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo 

sehr schöne Bilder eurer eingewachsenen Teiche , ich hoffe mein ein paar Wochen alter AKT eich ist im nächsten Jahr auch soweit
Amp. Krebs Teich....
  
  



salve Patrick


----------



## Ralli (12. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank. Hier noch ein paar Unterwasserbilder.


----------



## lopez (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Der Schwimmteich ist jetzt 16 Monate alt, entwickelt sich sehr zu meiner Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Tanny (16. Juli 2015)

Heute habe ich wenigstens grob Tümpel 1 entalgt. 

Seit ich dort frei geschnitten habe und wieder mehr Licht einfällt, fühlen sich auch die 
Algen wieder 

Ich konnte nur grob abfischen, weil ich immer noch viele Molchbabys habe und praktisch jede 
Alge akribisch nach Molchen absuchen musste. 

Aber immerhin kann man jetzt wieder Wasser sehen 

Vorher / Nachher:


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2015)

Und auch hier noch ein paar Bildchen 
   __ Blutweiderich
   Ihm / ihr fehlt noch ein Stück, oder auch schon wieder ???
     Aussichtsplatform mit Bauchmassage 
       Wir haben hunger (schon wieder oder immer noch?)
   Wer bin den ich?
    Gauklerblume gelb und blau / lila

LG René


----------



## samorai (19. Juli 2015)

Meine neue Errungenschaft heißt Schwarze Prinzessin!
    Ergattert auf der Koi-Expo im Mai , der Verkäufer meinte noch , wenn ich Glück habe, blüht sie noch im August.  Ha, Ha sie blüht schon Mitte Julie!
Das Umfeld von meinen Teich möchte ich Euch bei dieser Gelegenheit zeigen, es blüht ja nicht nur im Teich !         
Irgendwie haben mir es die __ Lilien angetan, unkompliziert, winterhart, man kann sie in jeder Ecke des Gartens einsetzen  ..... und im Sommer entfalten sie ihre Pracht.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2015)

heute habe ich mir mal wieder zeit genommen, aktuelle Fots von den Tümpeln zu machen 

Beide Tümpel stehen rundum in voller Blüte und es summt und schwirrt an allen Enden: Bienen, Hummeln, Schmetterlinge....
Nur __ Libellen sehe ich noch kaum - vermutlich ist es noch zu kalt?

In Tümpel 1 hat sich genau unter dem Elektrozaun längs eine Reihe __ Froschlöffel?  angesiedelt  - schon komisch, dass 
er genau entlang des Zaunes wächst - vielleicht mag er die "Spannung" 

In Tümpel 2 ist die freie Wasserfläche glasklar und zahllose Schwalben fischen da __ Wasserläufer von der Oberfläche
(sie waren allerdings zu schnell fürs Foto): 

Tümpel 1 

          
Tümpel 2


----------



## Ida17 (22. Juli 2015)

Bei mir blüht zum zweiten Mal die __ Sumpfdotterblume und meine neue, zwar nicht winterharte, Seerose  

Auch der __ Rohrkolben ist soweit gestartet!


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2015)

...und mal wieder neue Fotos von heute 

Nachdem die Unwetter von Samstag und letzter Nacht die Tümpel randvoll aufgefüllt haben, 
ist das Wasser heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein glasklar.....und etwas veralgt......


----------



## lopez (27. Juli 2015)

Fotos vom Wochenende....
läuft alles super, baden bis zum Abwinken!!!

   Lg Leo


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2015)

Das letzte Foto ist doch ein Sommernachts-Traum -Kalenderbild!!!!!!
Gut in Szene gebracht, Deinen Teich!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## pema (1. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
update August 2015:
mein großer Teich wird immer kleiner. Einen Teichrand kann ich schon länger nicht mehr erkennen und der Übergang von Wasser zu Land wird immer fließender.
 

   
und so funktioniert die Verlandung: der __ Perlfarn z.B. ist hat jetzt  locker den Sprung vom Garten in den Teich gewagt

  

Aber man kann ja noch mehr Löcher in seinem Garten buddeln
Der Seerosenteich (platzt zwar jetzt schon aus allen Nähten...aber egal: jeden Tag mind. eine Blüte die so aussieht, als sei sie nicht echt

 

   da geht es schon wieder weiter.

Da man ja nie genug Wasser im Garten haben kann - jetzt das zweitgrößte meiner Gewässer...das drittgrößte habt ihr ja gerade sehen

  

Und als krönenden Abschluss: mein Mini-mini-mini- Teich...auch genannt: Moorbeetschlenke.
 

Und damit auch jeder sieht, dass selbst in dem kleinsten Wasserloch noch etwas los ein kann:
Endlich hat die __ Wasserfeder das gefunden, was sie mag
 

und das, was vielleicht von Weiten aussieht wie eine Algendecke ist in Wirklichkeit ein Haufen von Wasserschlauchpflanzen
 

Ich überlege jetzt schon, wo nächstes Jahr ein Loch gebuddelt werden könnte (aber ich sag's meinem hauptamtlichen Buddler jetzt noch nicht)
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
aktuell ein Foto vom Teich und Garten.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich in Abendstimmung.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lotta (4. Aug. 2015)

Heute möchte ich Euch auch mal aktuelle Teichbilder zeigen:


----------



## Eumel (5. Aug. 2015)

Moin, hier meine beiden Teiche aus der Drohnen-Perspektive. Rechts der Folienteich mit Bachlauf, links der Naturteich. Unter der Brücke hat in diesem Jahr ein Eisvogelpaar für Nachwuchs gesorgt. Die Nähe zum Haus hat sie anscheinend nicht gestört.

Gruß
Einhart


----------



## Ida17 (5. Aug. 2015)

Wow, das nenne ich mal 'ne Aufnahme! Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## bilderzaehler (5. Aug. 2015)

Unglaublich, wie schön Menschen wohnen dürfen. Gratuliere und ... fühl dich ein wenig von mir beneidet


----------



## Eumel (5. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Bilderzähler,

Unsere Lage ist wohl wirklich sehr schön. Allerdings ist es auch eine mühselige Arbeit wenigstens einen Teil den 1,5 ha unter Kontrole zu halten. Heute habe ich knapp 2 Stunden auf dem Mäher gesessen - feritig ist's noch nicht.


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2015)

Eumel schrieb:


> Hallo Bilderzähler,
> 
> Unsere Lage ist wohl wirklich sehr schön. Allerdings ist es auch eine mühselige Arbeit wenigstens einen Teil den 1,5 ha unter Kontrole zu halten. Heute habe ich knapp 2 Stunden auf dem Mäher gesessen - feritig ist's noch nicht.


Erstmal ein sehr schönes Teichlein bzw zwei.
Und wenn du zu viel mit dem Traktor zu tun hast, dann hast du noch zu wenig Wasser 

LG René


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
pünktlich zum Geburtstag ist die Lilie aufgeblüht. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!
War vor zwei Wochen bei einer Teichauflösung und habe auch zugeschlagen. Im Entdefekt haben 5 Koi ihr zu Hause gewechselt, für sehr wenig Eronen.
Ich hatte auch gefragt warum er auf gibt, darauf antwortete er; er hätte schon zwei Herzinfakte gehabt.     .......nach dieser Antwort habe ich nicht weiter gefragt  ......
Ein Hi- Asagi- Weibchen von stattlichen 60 cm.
   Leider sind mir die anderen nicht so geläufig
  der obere        
Hier ist der Farb-Unterschied eines Hi Asagi und Asagi gut zu sehen!
  na ja, der Frosch ist besser zu erkennen. Vielleicht gibt es mal eine bessere Aufnahme.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## EntenMichl (17. Aug. 2015)

Von wegen wie man immer hört Algen sind nur Unkraut!!
Eine ware schönheit hat sich bei mir im Teich eingefunden.
Wie mir Tante Guugl erzählt hat handelt es sich um eine Netzalge. 
Ist zwar nicht gut zu erkennen, unter dem Hechtkrautblatt sieht man im Wasser ein Wabenförmiges Muster, das ist die Netzalge. Im Teich bildet sie fast eine komplette Kugel und einen Schlauch, die Kugel hat ungefähr einen Durchmesser von 10cm und der Schlauch eine Länge von ca 15cm


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo..
...und noch ein paar Teichbilder von heute.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (18. Aug. 2015)

EntenMichl schrieb:


> Eine ware schönheit hat sich bei mir im Teich eingefunden.


Diese Netzalgen hatte ich auch mal in meinem Miniteich. Faszinierend schön...zu schön, um sie zu entfernen.



P1050249_326.JPG
petra


----------



## maarkus (22. Aug. 2015)

Bevor es bald in den Herbst geht, hier noch zwei Bilder von mir. Der selbstgebaute Filter funktioniert nach einer raschen Einlaufzeit scheinbar richtig gut. Der Bachlauf an der Seite ist zwar vorbereitet, wird aber wohl erst nächstes Jahr in Betrieb gehen.


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!
Weil es Heute Nacht noch regnen soll habe ich das Regenfass leer gemacht.
Ein Kescher sollte eigentlich die Mückenlarven heraus filtern, aber etwas anderes befand sich im Kescher, ein paar Tubifex'e. 
Ich habe sie gleich in den Klärteich (ohne Fischbesatz) entlassen.
Diese kleinen Helfer fressen den "Müll" den der Teich mit seinen Bewohnern hinterlässt.
Es wunderte mich etwas da die Tonne vor drei Wochen gespült habe. 

Auch der Herbst kann sich nicht mehr verstecken.
Sonnabend hatte mich unsere Katze wieder mal sehr früh geweckt, hunger und raus!
Na gut bin ich mit raus( Raucher) und habe ein paar Foto´s geschossen.
Dabei kommt der Snoopy- Baum so richtig zur Geltung .
Aber auch das andere "Gestrüb" komm schön.   


Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Ein Kescher sollte eigentlich die Mückenlarven heraus filtern, aber etwas anderes befand sich im Kescher, ein paar Tubifex'e.


Das sind Mückenlarven. Larven der Zuckmücke ......

http://www.firstfish.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=57&idart=154


----------



## Flusi (23. Aug. 2015)

hallo Ron, 
sehr schöne Bilder - ganz meins
... nur eine kleine Einschränkung - mein "gefällt mir Klick" ist ausdrücklich nicht für`s Rauchen
LG Flusi


----------



## pema (29. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wieder ist ein Monat vergangen und der Sommer neigt sich bedrohlich dem Ende.
Mein Teich sieht jetzt aus wie eine Pflanzenansammlung mit etwas Wasser dazwischen...was unter den Pflanzen los ist - keine Ahnung.
Aber es gibt auch genug so zu sehen.

 

 

 

       

 

 

 

 

petra


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Aug. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> kleines Update von und um den Teich


 Die sind Schick. Bilden die auch Samen ?


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die sind Schick. Bilden die auch Samen ?


Jup, hab auch schon viele vom letzten Jahr verschenkt, bzw als Jungpflanzen abgegeben.

LG René


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2015)

kleines update
             
Wen haben wir den da
     
wer suche der findet.
Was für eine Libelle könnte den das sein?

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Rene! 
Die klitzekleinen __ Frösche sind ja lustig, aber hätteste Dich nicht wenigstens hinunter beugen können um näher dran zu sein? 
die schlüpfende Libelle ist eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, die rote ist eine Heidelibelle, entweder die Gemeine oder die Gefleckte
lg ina


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> aber hätteste Dich nicht wenigstens hinunter beugen können um näher dran zu sein?


Nene, ich hab Rücken  und dann machts ja keinen Spaß, außer dem passen sonst nicht alle drauf. Wie viele hast den gefunden auf dem letzten Bild?
LG René


----------



## ina1912 (31. Aug. 2015)

Na etwa 4 und ne biene. Ist aber zu unscharf um zu sagen, ob nicht der ein oder andere nur ein Pflsnzenstengel ist...


----------



## lotta (31. Aug. 2015)

Nach dem Mallorcaurlaub,
sieht es mittlerweile ziemlich wild im Bachlauf, den Minis und dem Teich aus.
Da ist demnächst großes auslichten angesagt, 
aber der Herbst kommt ja leider sowieso unaufhaltsam näher.
Ich zeig Euch mal meinen "Teichurwald".


Miniteich:    Übergang vom Mini zum "Großen" :   


Der "Große" :       


Details:         

Völlig zugewucherter Bachlauf:   

Sieht echt nach Arbeit aus


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Wenn ich das so sehe bekomme ich sofort wieder Lust weiter zu machen. So wie ihr das habt will ich meine Teichlandschaft auch 
Und vielen Fank für die Gefällt das Nachrichten bei meiner chaotischen Vorstellung. so isser halt, de Robert.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
das Pflanzenwachstum ist nun wohl auf seinem endgültigen Höhepunkt angekommen. Mittlerweile kann ich zwei verschiedene __ Frösche ausmachen (nicht jeden Tag beide, aber zumindest abwechselnd zwei verschieden große), die es dieses Jahr an meinem Teich aushalten. Von Molchen und __ Kröten habe ich dieses Jahr nichts gesehen (die werden es eher genossen haben, dass ich nicht jeden Stein täglich umgedreht habe ). Die Fische sind merklich in Breite und Höhe gewachsen, auch die Zahl wird nicht kleiner. Mit dem aktuellen Zustand bin ich sehr zufrieden .


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2015)

Heute war das Wasser in den Tümpeln sagenhaft klar und es waren Massen an __ Schnecken am Grund fleissig:


----------



## Zottel (13. Sep. 2015)

Unser Teich 2015


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2015)

Hi,

so................
 

Der Pflanzenteich nach einer Radikalkur...............

    

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume Blüht auch schon wieder.............  

Der kleine Pflanzenteich hat den __ Rohrkolben verloren und dafür auch gelbe __ Iris bekommen.....

 

Und schon blüht die Tropische Seerose auch mal wieder......


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2015)

An den Tümpeln sieht es so aus, als ob wir mit dem "Ausdünnen" im Herbst noch sehr,
sehr viel Arbeit haben werden 

...aber zur Zeit wird das Auslichten noch nichts -ich habe immer noch __ Molche im Tümpel


----------



## ina1912 (16. Sep. 2015)

Kirstin, genau das denke ich auch,  wenn ich am Teich stehe..das ist so unglaublich viel Grünzeug dieses Jahr, was eingekürzt werden muss. Ansonsten kann ich vermelden,  sehr klares Wasser und kugelrunde hungrige Fischies...
heute hab ich noch die schönen Blüten der heut aufgeblühtenSumpfgladiole (heißt die so?) und meiner nochmal nachgezogenen Muttertagsseerose,  der __ ATTRACTION,  im Regen fotografieren können.

            

lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2015)

HI,

meiner ist durch den vielen Regen der letzten Tage nun auch endlich wieder voll bis Oberkante

Hi Ina,

"Sumpfgladiole" ist für die Pflanze eine falsche Bezeichnung des Handels. Diese herbst-/winterblühende südafrikanische Pflanze heißt eigentlich __ Spaltgriffel/__ Kaffernlilie (Hesperantha coccinea - der Name Schizostyles coccinea gilt net mehr) wärend die eigentliche Sumpfgladiole (Gladiolus palustris) eine bedrohte - in Deutschland von aussterben - frühsommerblühende europäische Art der Feucht-/Nasswiesen ist

das hier ist ne __ echte Sumpfgladiole


----------



## ina1912 (17. Sep. 2015)

Danke! Und das heißt dann sicher, dass die falsche nicht winterhart ist, oder?
lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Danke! Und das heißt dann sicher, dass die falsche nicht winterhart ist, oder?
> lg ina


Hi Ina,

sie ist hier in Mitteleuropa ausgepflanzt nur in wintermilden Gegenden in der Lage den Winter sicher zu überstehen. Nachtfröste von -5 Grad sind problemlos, aber ein mehrtägiger Dauerfrost mit hart gefrorenen Böden ist ein No-Go. Läßt sich aber problemlos topfen und drinnen, nicht zu warm, auf der Fensterbank überwintern (blüht da dann bis Januar weiter)

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (17. Sep. 2015)

Aha, ich dachte, sie muss im Sumpfbereich bleiben... na dann erklärt sich auch, warum die erste, die ich hatte, den Winter damals nicht überstanden hat.  Genau wie die rote Lobelie, die gern im Baumarkt bei den Wasserpflanzen angeboten wird.  Aber da stand glaube ich sogar "einjährig" drauf. Gut zu wissen, denn so pflegeaufwendige Pflanzen schaffe ich mir nicht mehr an. Meine vielen __ Kübelpflanzen machen schon Aufwand genug. Schade, dabei sieht sie so hübsch aus! 
Lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Sep. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Genau wie die rote Lobelie, die gern im Baumarkt bei den Wasserpflanzen angeboten wird. Aber da stand glaube ich sogar "einjährig" drauf.


Meine ist letztes Jahr durch den Winter gegangen und hat mehre Pflanzen gebildet. Aus dem Winter davor ist nur eine gekommen. Hatte die aber auch erst in dem Jahr davor gepflanzt. Steht in Lavagranulat (ca. 10 cm dick) und im unteren Bereich steht dauerhaft so 5 cm Wasser. Denke da muss die Eisschicht dann schon biss unten wachsen. Aber einen harten Winter wird es wohl nicht durchhalten.


----------



## samorai (17. Sep. 2015)

Meine Lobelie steht nur in einer Pflanztasche von der Ufermatte. Im ersten Jahr  hat sich nicht viel getan, im zweiten kam ein Ableger jetzt ähnlich wie bei Totto werden es immer mehr Ableger.
Lobelia cardinales; Höhe 60 - 80 cm, ohne Topf(Substrat) 0 / -10 cm.
Im Topf, Oberkannte Topf -10 cm, Sonne/ Halbschatten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Doedi (18. Sep. 2015)

So sieht es nach dem Umbau aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Meine ist letztes Jahr durch den Winter gegangen und hat mehre Pflanzen gebildet.


Ist eine rote mit leichten weißen Zeichen auf den Blütenblättern
  

Unten sied man die vielen Kleinen die sich wie ich annehme aus den Wurzeln gebildet haben  
Jede Menge Blütenrispen sind da die sich noch öffnen.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Ina,
ich habe auch so einen "__ Spaltgriffel". Der hat die kalten Winter überstanden, und sich in den letzten milden Wintern erheblich ausgebreitet:
  .
Das sind mittlerweile 5 Blütentriebe. Die Pflanze hat auch im Winter feuchte Füße, und muss daher nicht nur mit Kälte, sondern auch mit nassem Boden klarkommen (viele Pflanzen sind nur mit trockenen "Füßen" frosthart).


----------



## ina1912 (19. Sep. 2015)

Meinen habe ich erst dieses Frühjahr gepflanzt,  er hat sich seitdem auch ausgebreitet und hat mehrere Blütenrispen. Er steht mit nassen Füssen ein paar cm über dem Wasserspiegel. Aber wenn jetzt ein strenger Winter kommt, hat er keinen besonderen Schutz. 
Lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Sep. 2015)

Denke einfach abwarten was geht


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Teich .....


----------



## Sternenstaub (22. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
auch meinen Teich gibt es noch und in diesem Jahr haben meine Koi das erste mal gelaicht. Ca. 10 Babys haben die Fressatacken der Großen überlebt.
Seit ca.3 Monaten besucht mich in unregelmäßigen Abständen auch dieser Kollege


----------



## Michael H (22. Sep. 2015)

Geiles Wasser haste da ......


----------



## lotta (22. Sep. 2015)

Schön, dass Du mal wieder was postest...
und...

Absolut tolles, klares Wasser Geli,
aber das erwähnte ich ja bereits an anderer Stelle
Liebe Grüße
Bine


----------



## Sternenstaub (22. Sep. 2015)

Hi Bine,
das kann jetzt wieder öfters passieren  Danke für das Lob für mein Teichwasser hat viel Mühe und Hirnschmalz gekostet. Wenn ich das Problem mit der Pumpe und meinem Filtergraben noch in den Griff berkomme bin ich rundherum zufrieden.


----------



## Flusi (24. Sep. 2015)

hallo zusammen,
für ein paar Tage sieht unser Teich so aus: (die Pflanzen lassen ein wenig zu wünschen übrig):
    
wir mußten mal ein paar Tage raus...und weil´s ohne Wasser nicht geht.. 
herzliche Urlaubsgrüße von der "Waterkant" an Euch , Flusi


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
mal wieder ein paar Foddos...vom Teich und der ganzen "Rasselbande".
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo!
Die Teichsaison liegt jetzt in den letzten Zügen und eventuell gibt es noch einen goldenen Oktober, für die letzten "Teichgenießer". Langsam zieht sich die Vegetation um den Teich zurück. Dabei machen die Seerosen wie immer den Anfang. 
Letzte Rose, kurz vor dem Untergehen.

 Jetzt tragen die Temperaturen( Tag/ Nacht)  zur einer besseren Wasseroptik bei, die Schwebealgen wollen auch nicht mehr so recht.   

Nur die "Frech und Fress"- Dachse(Fische) hauen noch ihr Pensum weg.
Fotos:       

Herbst Grüße Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Sep. 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> vom Teich und der ganzen "Rasselbande".


Hast einige schön gezeichnete Fische da bei.
Gehen die Glubschaugen Schleierschwänze im Winter durch den Teich oder hältst du die seperat?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hast einige schön gezeichnete Fische da bei.
> Gehen die Glubschaugen Schleierschwänze im Winter durch den Teich oder hältst du die seperat?


Hi, Totto
alle bleiben im Winter im Teich, jetzt das dritte Jahr und haben alle überlebt. Ich decke den Teich , wenn's kalt wird mit Noppenfolie ab. Bisher hat's gut geklappt. Kommt auch immer vorsichtshalber ein Heizkabel in den Teich, wird angestellt, wenn es sehr kalt wird.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2015)

Ich hatte ja so ein Rotkäpchenschleierschwanz meiner Töchter im Teich. Der ist auch gut durch den Winter. Ohne Extras. Aber im Frühjahr war er dann auf einmal weg. Als einziger. Mag eine Katze gewesen sein. Aber ich habe darauf getippt das er das durchstarten im Frühjahr nicht gepackt hat. Der könnte ja auch nicht so gut Schwimmen wie die andern was Ihn mit Sicherheit etwas bei der Futtersuche behindert.


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2015)

Habe Gestern schon eine Lichtbrechung von schwimmende Luftblasen auf den Grund(20 cm tief) beobachten können. Es sieht aus wie kleine Sterne die über den Grund krabbeln.
Wetter war aber auch gut zu uns.
            

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (28. Sep. 2015)

Hi, 
bei mir siehts im Moment öde aus, mußte meinen Hochteich platt machen, da die Wühlmäuse sich von unten
durch die Folie gefressen hatten.
3 Tage lang geschuftet, und noch nicht fertig . Ich bin zuuu alt für sowas 
  Das war der Blick im Juni 
  Das ist heute 
  Mein Rand im Juni
  Mein Rand heute
Es war, teilweise auch durch den vielen Regen alles nur noch Matsch, und weil der Hochteich 
kontinuierlich Wasser verloren hat, sind mir auch meine Rosen und __ Hortensien eingegangen . 
Jetzt bleibt er weg, planieren und Rasen säen


----------



## Tanny (28. Sep. 2015)

das tut mir ja leid, dass das so daneben gegangen ist 

Und was ist mit betonieren? (sage ich mal einfach so als totaler Laie.....)
Da kommen doch die Wühlmäuse dann nicht durch? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2015)

Hi Anne,

für Hochteich liegt der auf den Fotos aber ziemlich ebenerdig

ich bin bei den vielen Wühlmäuse in meinem Garten auch als am bibbern das sich mal eine durch die Folie des Amphibientümpel, welche auf der Ostseite auch 40cm oberhalb der ehemaligen Grasnabe liegt, nagt. Wenn kann ich die 25 Jahre alte Folie auch net mehr flicken

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (29. Sep. 2015)

Frank, 
die Perspektive meiner Bilder isz ein bißchen unglücklich gewählt. 
Ich zeig Dir mal den Rest, den ich noch wegkarren muß


----------



## lotta (29. Sep. 2015)

Nabend Anne
Gegen unsere unzähligen Wühlmäuse und Maulwürfe, 
habe ich beim 2.Teichbau ein Verputznetz und unendlich viele Schubkarren Estrichbeton eingebracht.
Darüber kam dann erst das Vlies und die Folie.
Bisher scheint es den "Buddlern" stand zu halten.


----------



## jolantha (30. Sep. 2015)

Ja, wenn ich heute noch mal was bauen würde, wäre es auch nur mit Beton, 
aber damals haben wir noch gar nicht an Wühlmäuse gedacht


----------



## jolantha (7. Okt. 2015)

Hi, 
habe fertig 
 
Die Randbepflanzung habe ich ja auch komplett rausgeholt,  weil da überall Staunässe war. 

  
Wasserleitung unterm Hochteich 

  
Dann habe ich meine Wasserzufuhrleitung tiefer gelegt, und obendrauf mit Klinkern abgesichert, weil 

 
ich die ja zwischendurch mal mit dem Spaten treffen mußte 
Natürlich stand sie unter Druck, und ich war pitschnass . 

 Ich bin so doof, jetzt habe ich gar kein Bild von   " Fertig "  !


----------



## Stephan81 (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo hier sind mal ein paar Bilder von unseren Koi-T          eich 2015!


----------



## Tanny (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Stephan, 
wie kommen denn aus Deinem Koi-Teich Wildtiere wieder raus, die da rein geraten?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Stephan81 (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin also die Umrandung hatt ne höhe von 40cm da sollte es schwer sein hineinzukommen und wenn doch dann sind ringsherum Böschungsmatten am Rand angeklebt wo sie sich hochziehen könnten !Grüße Stephan


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Stephan, 


Stephan81 schrieb:


> Hallo Kirstin also die Umrandung hatt ne höhe von 40cm da sollte es schwer sein hineinzukommen



Es gibt relativ viele Vögel, die, wenn sie bei einem fliegenden Trinkversuch "abstürzen" aus dem Wasser ohne etwas 
unter den Füßen nicht mehr starten können und dann ertrinken. 

Ich habe darum z.B. in jedem Tränkebottich auf den Koppeln immer einen dicken Ast schwimmen, 
der ein paar Zweige als "Aufstieg" auf den oben schwimmenden Hauptast unter Wasser hat.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> 
> 
> Es gibt relativ viele Vögel, die, wenn sie bei einem fliegenden Trinkversuch "abstürzen" aus dem Wasser ohne etwas
> ...



Hi Tanny,

das passiert aber leider ebenfalls bei großen Teichen und auch Naturgewässern die jede Menge Austiegsmöglichkeiten haben. Dieses Jahr hab ich bei mir auch zwei Spatzen, ne Taube - die lassen sich ja auch gerne mal in Wasser plumsen um __ Parasiten loszuwerden -  und sogar ne Fledermaus rausgezogen

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo, 
hier noch mal ein paar aktuelle Teichfotos nach 1 Nacht Dauerregen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ida17 (9. Okt. 2015)

Wow Goldkäferchen! Bei dir steht ja noch alles in Hülle und Fülle!
Bei uns verabschiedet sich schon langsam der __ Hartriegel und die Seerosen


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

Heute haben wir die 10 __ Erlen, die sich in den letzten jahren hinter Tümpel 1 wild gesäät hatten 
und schon locker 5 meter erreicht hatten, abgesägt. 

 jetzt kann man die Sumpfzypressen wieder sehen 

.....aber die Silhouette hinter dem Tümpel wirkt jetzt irgendwie "kahl" ......


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2015)

Hi,

heute früh wars weiß um den Teich, die Nachtfröste sind im Marburger Raum also auch wieder zurück. Jetzt heißt es wieder Pflanzenräumen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (12. Okt. 2015)

Hier hats auch gefrostet , und alles weiß . 
Muß ich ja wohl doch mal langsam meine Wasserleitungen leer laufen lassen, 
und abstellen . 
Kirstin, da warste aber wirklich wieder fleißig , ich schwanke noch, was mir besser gefällt, 
mit oder ohne __ Erlen


----------



## Tanny (12. Okt. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> , ich schwanke noch, was mir besser gefällt,



...kann ich gut verstehen  
Es sieht jetzt so kahl aus - unvollständig 

Ich fand es optisch auf jeden Fall vorher schöner. 
Aber die __ Erlen mussten einfach weg. 
Sie waren schon extrem hoch geworden, wurden immer mehr und haben langsam auch den letzten 
Sonnenstrahl vom Tümpel und von den Sumpfzypressen abgehalten. 

Dieses Jahr gab es bereits in und um Tümpel 1 deutlich weniger blühende Pflanzen, als in den Vorjahren. 
Tümpel 1 ist ja praktisch "eingekreist" von Schattenspendern: nach NW-N die riesigen Eschen von NO bis S 
das Stallgebäude und eben von SW bis NW die Erlen.........das war ein wenig viel Schatten 

Ich schätze nächstes Jahr sieht das wieder gefälliger aus


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2015)

Kirstin, 
wenn ich hier bei mir die Büsche und Bäume beschneide, empfinde ich das auch so, 
wenn ich dann aber sehe, wie schnell alles wieder neu wächst, ist es okay


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Okt. 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Kirstin,
> 
> wenn ich dann aber sehe, wie schnell alles wieder neu wächst, ist es okay



Hi,

ist nur immer schlecht wenn das was eigentlich net neu nachwachsen soll sich schnell wieder breit macht. Ich versuche schon seit Jahren einen Philaldelphus, einige __ Pfaffenhütchen und meinen vor Jahren gefällten __ Bergahorn zwischen __ Magnolien lkomplett loszuwerden. Ein Jahr mal vergessen und das Zeug ist wieder 4m hoch

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (14. Okt. 2015)

Frank, 
so geht es mir mit meinem __ Ranunkelstrauch, das Mistvieh schlägt überall neu aus.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Okt. 2015)

Hi,
sieht aber auch schön aus, wenn er blüht...


----------



## Tanny (19. Okt. 2015)

Heute habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt und in Tümpel 1 weiter "Herbstputz" gemacht 

...jetzt fehlt nur noch ein "Aufräumabschnitt".....


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,
hier noch mal ein paar aktuelle Teichbilder von heute.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (23. Okt. 2015)

Ende der Saison...Herbst im und am Teich.

 

 

 

 

 

Sie versucht schon seit zwei Wochen den Preis als letzte Seerosenblüte zu gewinnen...aber wohl vergeblich:

 

Petra

(hmm, beim letzten Foto fehlt ein Teil vom Bild)


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2015)

Wir haben heute bei dem schönen Wetter am Teich Kaffee getrunken, natürlich kommt dann Paul und seine Clicke
immer an den sich anschließenden Holzdeck heran um ein paar Kuchenkrümel zu erhaschen und wie immer ist meine Frau nicht abgeneigt den Fischen etwas gutes zu tun.
Im Prinzip läuft es so ab, sie hebt den Arm und Paul kommt als "Vorreiter" und öffnet schon das Maul vom weitem. Wo dann einer ist, sind auch bald die Anderen, bzw. die ganze Horde, manche vor Neugier, andere  von der noch bestehenden Fresslust getrieben.
Das Drum-Herum war auch nicht ohne. Ich hörte noch in der Ferne Kraniche tröten und wir konnten ein Eichhörnchen beobachten wie es sich über die herunter gefallenen Wallnüsse
her machte. Am Ende des Gartens haben wir riesen Wallnüsse und das schien genau sein Ding gewesen zu sein.
Leider kann ich diesmal nur berichten, keine Fotos, leider, ich habe es einfach nur genossen und war zu faul den Foto zu holen.

Schönes WE Ron!


----------



## Tanny (25. Okt. 2015)

Gestern habe ich an Tümpel 1 große Augen gemacht.
Da blüht doch tatsächlich der Hahnenfuss, nein, natürlich, 
wie Jürgen richtig erkannt hat, die __ Sumpfdotterblume, wieder !

 

....und alles andere verfällt so langsam in "Herbststimmung"


----------



## Plätscher (25. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Tanny,

dein __ Hahnenfuß sieht aber verdächtig nach einer __ Sumpfdotterblume aus


----------



## Tanny (25. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Jürgen, 

"Asche auf mein Haupt" 
- meinte ich auch .......

 Danke
LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (25. Okt. 2015)

Ich hatte gestern ganz seltenen Besuch am Teich . 
Leider konnte ich nur durchs Wohnzimmerfenster fotografieren, um den kleinen scheuen 
Gesellen nicht zu vertreiben . 
Schärfer ging es leider auch nicht .


----------



## samorai (25. Okt. 2015)

Heute dann mit Foto am Teich gesessen, leider war das Wetter sehr Wolken verhangen, dafür war es unheimlich still bei uns.
Erst bin ich runter zur anschließenden Wiese aber da war nichts los.
Dafür in unseren Garten um so mehr.
Hier ein Specht bei der Arbeit! 
Später poste er auf einer Baumspitze herum    und den kleinen Nuss- Dieb habe ich auch erwischen können
    
Leider habe ich es meiner Digi. Kamera zu verdanken, das sein 3m Sprung nicht hier in die Analen eingeht.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (27. Okt. 2015)

Ich renne immer noch 100 x am Tag zum Wohnzimmerfenster , aber mein kleiner
eisiger Vogel kommt nicht wieder


----------



## Ida17 (27. Okt. 2015)

Nicht traurig sein Anne, der kommt bestimmt wieder und schnappt sich ein leckeres Fischlein!


----------



## PeterW (28. Okt. 2015)

Hi,
momentan noch 10° Wassertemperatur, von den Wasserpflanzen sind noch erstaunlich viel grün und
die Fische sind bei den milden Temperaturen auch noch recht agil, ein wenig Winter-Sinkfutter wird
dann auch noch gerne genommen.

    

Gruß
Peter


----------



## samorai (28. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Peter!
Dein Teich sieht aber gut aus, so schön sauber und klar!
Gar nicht so passend zur Jahreszeit, wie meiner.
Kuggst Du!!!
  
Bunt ist jeil    !!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## samorai (29. Okt. 2015)

Ist natürlich nur der Pflanzenteich. unter dem bunten Zeug's ist eine Schicht Fadenalgen und die halten alles schön fest.
Wenn ich die Herz- Lungen - Maschenerie abstelle, nehme ich die Algen raus und darin bleibt alles hängen.
Anschließend wird der Pflanzteich + Bachlauf mit einer Plane abgedeckt und ich kann mich an den warmen Ofen setzen.
Der Teich selbst ist super-duper klar, das Blitzlicht der Kamera schaft es sogar bis auf den Grund zu fotografieren.
Hier um die 60 cm tief dahinter 1m.  

Hier 1,30 m tief 
Die Bakkies sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren, es lässt nach und ständig muss ich mit dem Kescher den Fischkot entfernen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Ida17 (30. Okt. 2015)

Moin moin! 

Hier neigt sich alles dem Ende entgegen, auch wenn es mittags schön werden soll morgens ist es bitterkalt. 
Nächste Woche stelle ich die Pumpe ab


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2015)

Meine Tiefpumpe am Boden ist auch schon aus, den Skimmer muß ich noch laufen lassen, 
da ich ja noch auf die Blätter vom Wald warte, die er mir wieder in den Garten und Teich schmeißt


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Nov. 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche stelle ich die Pumpe ab


Glaube ich nicht. Wetterbericht schreibt was von bis 17 °C in der nächsten Woche....goldener Oktober dann eben im November.


----------



## Ida17 (1. Nov. 2015)

Hahaha das habe ich gerade am Teich auch gedacht, ich stelle wohl doch noch nicht ab


----------



## Omgkeppy (1. Nov. 2015)

Bei uns sieht es seit nem guten monat so aus :
  
  
  
Also die Algen, die aussehen als ib sie treiben, hängen an steinen. Und auch so im ganzen ist die komplette Folie voll von irgend einer Art Algen. Das Wasser an sich ist glas klar.


----------



## Ida17 (2. Nov. 2015)

Moin moin! 

Nach der gestrigen Gartenaktion sieht es nun so bei mir aus


----------



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2015)

Ida, 
das sieht doch richtig gut aus, wenn Du noch ein Betätigungsfeld brauchst, stelle ich Dir gerne meinen Garten
zur Verfügung


----------



## Ida17 (2. Nov. 2015)

Ach immer her damit, nicht das mir langweilig wird!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Nov. 2015)

Hi Ida,

ists net ein bischen früh für den Frühjahrsputz

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (2. Nov. 2015)

Na ich dachte mir bevor das ganze gelbe Zeug im Teich rumrottet, schneide ich es ab. Außerdem standen die Sonnenblumen gefährlich in der Schräge, die Vögel haben mir die Kerne in den Teich geschmissen


----------



## Ida17 (2. Nov. 2015)

Aber du hast Recht, Frank! Jetzt muss ich im Frühjahr nicht mehr ranklotzen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Dez. 2015)

Hallo, 
bevor die Kälte kommt (oder auch nicht) noch ein paar aktuelle  Garten- und Teichfotos
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

